# Woking Nuffield Part 17



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

OOo beat ya Im 1st!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just post again as Last post was lefy on Part 16!!

Alisha - Have you told your work yet? When are you hoping to start IVF again?

Morning Minow!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, I was worried that my bragging about the weight loss would get lost on the old post as well  

Kettle fitted like a glove but getting rather hot so may remove hand and pour water into cup instead!   Something has happened to my brain today.....I seem to have gone a bit  !
lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

A bit Minnow !!!!! LOL


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done Minow, bragging allowed   are you dieting? (what is it?) I'm eating healthy but still not losing any weight (gained a bit after cream teas, and clotted cream fudge ice cream     )

Barney just fixed myself up with a new ticker, if all goes to plan (af) then should be starting to dreg on 27 September! No I haven't told work anything, I had a mammogram about a year ago and I think they think it's something to do with that.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Silly question girls but how do you get a ticker??


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha if all goes to plan with my AF we should be starting 29th Sept!!

Gill - go to http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

click on someones ticker and another page will pop up and follow the instructions, then cut and paste the code (at the end) into your profile page don't forget to then click change[br]: 18/08/06, 12:12That'll be cool to have you starting tx at the same time  very pleased about that


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks girls!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just seeing which ticker code I cut and paste!!

Minow, well done on losing all that weight, that's fab!! I have been quite bad since my BFN, lots of stuff that I wasn't alllowed during tx, etc...


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Secret to my success!!!!! well I've been dieting. I calorie counted for the first few weeks (just finished my 6th week of the whole thing) and then I relaxed a little. I am eating very healthily and no snacks, treats etc etc. Drinking plenty of water and the only other thing I drink is herbal tea (2 calories a cup!). So for example my breakfast is a dairy free yog (I'm allergic to dairy!) with cereal or seeds. Lunch is salad or fruit plus a source of protein so maybe a poached egg or scrambled egg (not adding any butter or milk or anything) and then my evening meal is again veg or salad and protein. Being a veggie anyway and allergic to dairy I have to watch what I eat. I have very few potatoes at the moment and no bread.
BUT the big thing I have started to do is exercise!!! I do 50 minutes on the exercise bike when I get up and then some dumb bells. Alternating light weights one day and heavier the next and then leg exercises and sit ups etc. If I do the whole thing it takes me around 2 1/2 hours. And it's working YAY!!!!!!

Ok brag over now. But bragging aside, the amount of effort I have put into it it should be working! The thing is I actually look forward to the exercise now and I have so much more energy. And what a great excuse for having to go shopping and buy some new clothes... mine are hanging off me!
lol
Minow x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Minow that is so impressive. I was good about going to the gym/classes for a while but have totally stopped going now. Can't seem to get motivated.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Look I did it!!!

Well done you skinny lasses, I must go now guilt has got the better of me Im going to do some jobs now!!

Catch up later!!

Love and


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Myself and Wildcat had the big O dreams, mine was around 8dpt and thats when i started getting all my symptoms veiny sore boobs (although sore since stimming) tiredness that i couldnt fight, going off sweet foods and wanting to eat all the time  good luck  

Bendy-Have you called the clinic yet little sis   and bubs is fine this morning i think  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, all I needed for motivation was our holiday video. I can't believe everyone let me get like that!
If I ever start to lag a little I just remind myself of that and hey presto I work a bit harder still!!!!!

I wouldnt' say I'm skinny yet though!
lol
Minow x[br]: 18/08/06, 12:43By the way...what are the big O dreams? am I being a little slow on the uptake here 

Minow x

Maybe I've had one (or more) and don't even know it?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Its a dirty dream and you have a big O, i didnt want to wake up from it


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and Gill, what have you been putting on ebay. What's your sellers name....can I go have a look?
Minow x[br]: 18/08/06, 12:46OHHHHHHH!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

No you cant , my sister always checks on my ebay stuff and then asks really silly questions, my cheesy write ups make me cringe!! 

Its just books and a few skirts, its sooo boring though!!

Help I messed up my ticker and then tried again and now I have 2  help ?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Gill - Just go into your profile again and delete the ticker you don't want


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gill - I may have just used my brain here....could it be that your ebay is the same as on here? if so I've found you! Oh no, now you've posted and i may have upset you   I'm sorry I'll forget all about it. I really hope I haven't upset you. SORRY!!!!!!!
Minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

alisha dont worry bout asking bout my proper job. will be a clinical psycholgist, i hope if i can find a job. just had to go and have my yearly bloods done at gp. it really annoys me as if we would have gone and got hiv or something in the last yr.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

you bugger!!

Now everyone will look and laugh at my crap write ups!!  the shame   

Im going to change my username now!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

(((((((((Gill)))))))))) I wouldn't worry about it, everyone is cheesy on ebay!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm there with you on that one Luc. Really annoys me having the bloods done again as well. I had mine last week and dh had his this week and now they are being funny about me picking up the results to take to woking with me. They keep saying that we have to see the doctor to discuss it with him but what's the point. This has nothing to do with him, he has not seen us about any of this at all. GRRRRRRRR! Oh and then when I had to have another smear and swab done the doctor tried to give me a lecture on safe sex. I pointed out that this was all because of the IVF and not because I was sleeping around. Bloomin annoying!

Gil I am so sorry, don't worry noone will look....LA LA LA LA see noone has even noticed. And anyway there was nothing wrong with the write ups and you never know some of us may get into a bidding war over some of it. But LA LA LA LA we aren't talking about it.

lol
Minow x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I am going to log off and go and do some work. This site is addictive!! I might pop back on later! 

Anyone got any exciting plans for the weekend? We are thinking of going into London for the day, providing our lovely neighbours will do a spot of dog sitting!!!

Speak soon.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

minow,

i know they are soo incompetent at the GP's. the blood nusre who just took mine was lovely but thought she had to put my blood in the urine pot which they gave me to test for chlamdiya. i think its madness anyway. you cant catch hiv accidentally. so if you havent had a blood transfusion or had sex with anyone but you partner then why on earth do you need that.

anyway its done now just have a sore arm dh thinks im a real wimp we went together and he acts like its nothing. i hate hate hate blood tests, smear and et. im fine with everything else.

Lucy [br]: 18/08/06, 13:10minow, ive forgotton now are you a musician. a cellist?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lucy my sister is 6 months pregant and has just called me as fainted when the midwife took her blood!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness, blood in a urine pot! what are they like.
I'm the big brave one here, I'm fine with needles and blood tests, it's Dh that hates it. I ended up going in with him for his! ah bless him!

I am a musician but I'm not a cellist. I'm a violinist. (close, but it could be a rather uncomfortable mistake!  I might be fine with needles but peircing my own neck with a spike would not be so good!)

See ya Barney Bear.

lol
Minow x[br]: 18/08/06, 13:16Thinking it might be time to go and think about lunch so I'll say bye for now too.
lol
minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

kt, oh no your poor sis. will tell dh that. im not that bad just wouldnt hold my phone after as i said my arm had to rest.  

are you ok with your sis being pg. luckily for me my sis had her first b4 i started ttc then we were ttc together when she fell with her second pg which was twins. at the time when she got pg and i didnt, i didnt know we had probs so thought nothing of it. but i think if she got pg now i might find it hard. 

minow  

Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am ok now its just typical of my family really my hubby and I have just helped her out by selling our buy to let property to her and her fella massively underpriced so we still have a 20% share in it, and then the day after that all completed they told us she was 3 months pregnant by accident apparently - it turned out it wasnt an accident she came off the pill 5 months earlier and they had only been together 10 months, so you can imagine that didnt go down to well, they are now getting married next friday and noone is allowed to be there as my Mum and step dad isnt coming over from Spain - she hasnt even told my Dad (who I am very close to) and she is drinking like a trooper !!!! so I am probably very bitter really but to be honest I cant give a toss try and keep out of it, which is really hard as she moved up here 2 years ago - we are from bournemouth originally I have been here for 12 years but she moved up here when my mum moved to spain as she felt she had no one there for her so as you do I introduce her to all my mates etc and then I am the one left out!!!! And to top it all off my Step Dad when I asked them why they hadn't told me my sister was trying for a child when they knew what we were going through told me to stop being so selfish and self centered if I deserved a child I would have one --- as you can imagine I know do not talk to him

Wow I didnt realise how much it still really got to me......

Feel better for getting that off my chest sorry guys.....

Ktx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

kt, OMG you really do have alot to be bitter about. i cant believe your step dad said that to you, what a nasty thoughtless thing to say. wouldnt blame you for feeling much more bitter and angry than you seem. it sounds like a really hard situation, i really feel for you. families   . i think in some ways im lucky in that although my sis had no probs conceiving it took her 6 months each time (although she thought that was ages   ) she really does know what a gift her children are. i think watching someone drink thru a pg must be horrid. 

still it 10 days time hopefully this will all be over for you and you will be a proud mum to a bean. 

Lucy


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon

Gosh you lot can  

Barney and Alisha I think we will all be Cycle buddies together which is really nice. If my dates are correct and A/F arrives on time I think I will start D/R on 25th September which is just before you guys.

KT - I was shocked to read your post about how your family has treated you. How ignorant and insenstive. It breaks my heart when I see Pg women drinking and smoking. They don't know how precious the gift of children is. I truly believe that those of us who go through IVF will make better parents because we love our little ones from the beginning (before they are even conceived) and will do whatever it takes to keep them safe and give them the best start in life.

Barney - Glad to hear you have booked a city break. I have never been to Lisbon (I think that is what you said) so have a wicked time.

NVH - I hope you are enjoying your course today

Bendy - have you phoned the clininc yet. If you still feel off colour please call them. I promise they won't think that you are wasting their time. 

Minnow - You are doing brilliantly with the   and  . Keep up the good work.

Emma and Beaker -  I hope that you and your little bubs are all well.

Gill - Enjoy your ebaying!

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jules

Hope your ok honey, and have a good weekend planned (i know you always have something on the go)

My little bubs is fine, and d/f got back last night so im soooo happy and feel a bit more relaxed about things.
Pulled some of my stitches out from my op yesteday   as they have been itching like mad the dissolvable ones havent even gone yet i pulled the cotton one's out  think cause im showering isnt of bathing.

Everyone else have a lovely weekend
And Bendy i hope you have rung the clinic


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am not too bitter about things really its just easier to try and ignore them all but every so often it does get to you, I can fully understand why Em doesnt see her family and I would like to be able to do the same, but no such luck - however my Dad is lovely I love him to bits and my step mum is ok too, however her family come first for her which is understandable, and in laws are great so I havent done too bad really

Sorry to have ranted so much

ktx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Emma where are your stitches? if its not rude .. have you got a lot?

Lucy - wow a clinical psychologist - blimey you must anaylsing us all? How interesting though, did a little psychology at uni.

Jules thats great news hurray! 

Sorry to hear about your family Kate.  

See what you think . . My brothers wife has fallen out with me and dp. I must admit I am in a bit of a quandry about it and don't know what to do. A lot of my tears yesterday was about this. I'll try and make it short and see what you folks think .. .I moved closer to my brother and dad, 3 years ago after my mum died. It started when we were round at theirs for a bbq, my aunty, cousins their partners and families so loads of us. She starts saying when are you going to have kids routine in front of everyone (we were having tests done and were waiting on results) we said there's IF problems but didn't know what . .bluffed out way out of it, but she just wouldn't drop it, my aunty & uncle were saying - leave it - to her (she was quite drunk) In the end my dp got a bit annoyed and said mind your own business, She ran upstairs and started crying and has never been the same with us since. 15 months ago. We haven't been invited to theirs, out for a drink - at all now. I really miss my 2 nephews as only see them at formal family stuff, and they have to behave themselves. There's definately an atmosphere, I still talk to my brother on the phone occassionally (he lives about 10 mins away) I need to talk to him but alone without her. I seen them a few times and my brother knew that I was having ivf and asked me how it was going but since then they've said nothing to me. . .My dad just stays well away from the problems / conflicts. . .I think my brother will just deny it . .and I'm afraid I'll make the gulf between us even bigger
that's why I've let it drag on for so long, any suggestions would be appreciated
thanks for listening  
ALishaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow all sounds very familiar, If it was me and you want to be a part of there lifes etc I would call her or go round there when you know she is there on her own and sit her down and say 'look I want to put all this under the carpet and move on' when my hubby told you to mind your own business it was very early on for us and we didn't know what the problem was how to get round it or anything and it was very hard for us to deal with and having someone asking loads of questions really hurt as we didnt know what to answer and we were still struggling to cope with it ourselves.'

'We have now been going through this and have learnt what everything means and therefore we can probably answer some questions that you may have however to be be honest it is still really hard to deal with and therefore please do not get upset if we or when we say we don't want to talk about it, but it would be really nice to have your support and being able to see our nephews to keep us strong and have a light at the end of the tunnel to aim for'

and hopefully if is is a decent person she should see its not all about her its about you and your hubby

I hope that gives you an idea of how to maybe broach the subject

Good Luck

Kate x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

bless you Kate   what wise words, I'm so scared of talking to her cause she'll deny it - OMG do you really think I should talk to her and not my brother?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

She is the one that got upset and lets face it, its the women that normally run the families, I would talk to her direct on a one to one so that she cant say you are making a scene or anything and just tell her that since then the families haven't been as close and therefore you are assuming that is why if she says it not then  ask her why she is shutting you out?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Kate.   Your absolutely right, just got to muster up the confidence . . .


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Go round with a bottle of wine, whilst you can still have a glass yourself and I am sure you will be fine,

Good luck

Kx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

kate


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its always easier when its someone elses family rather than yours.....

Ktx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello Im back a little soggy however, I got caught in 2 showers and only popped to town to have my accupunture and pop to the post office!!

I feel like im butting in on a private conversation here, I hope you dont mind my input!! 

Alisha I totally agree with Kate's advise, but I wouldnt advise the bottle of plonk bit, it sounds from your first post about this that your SIL cant handle her booze very well, so I would dab my tongue with rescue rememdy and knock very bravely at her door 

Im on day 5 of DR and only one small bruise on my belly, Im such a pro!! 
Love to you all


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Alisha and KT

Alisha, you really don't need anyone else to add anything as KT has said everything so well but if you want to hear it from someone else then I would say definately go and speak to her. Even if she denies everything you can say that it's how it has felt to you. Families are important and life is so short. You have 2 lovely nephews and they need their aunty as much as you need them. So many families let grudges big or small stay with them for years and some never get to put things right. It really doesn't matter who was "in the wrong" life is for living and looking forward not back. Go and see her and bring your family back together again.

lol
minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha - Gill could of a point on the wine front actually !!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thank you Kate, Gill & Minow   You ladies are making me   again 
You're so right and you're so right about the plonk


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

is very good for you I think.....wash away all those worries and then come out from it 

Save the booze to celebrate with your dh when you get home for being brave and getting your family back on track!

Mmmmmmm, glass of something, nice bath, candles, music.....something to look forward to me thinks!

Minow x[br]: 18/08/06, 16:50In fact really does sound like a plan except we have to drain our heating system tonight so there won't be a nice bath for us...and coz of the diet and impending start of treatment no booze either....still I can dream!
Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Have a lovely weekend everyone   Thanks for helping with all my woes today  
Shall think of cheesy at 1 tomorrow  
Minow shame about the bath. .thanks for the great diet tips - I know its the exercise I must do. I'm thinking about a rowing machine. . .


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alisha, rowing machines are great they work so much in one go! Save time!
Have a lovely weekend and 
Yay to Cheesy's big day tomorrow. Oh I'd get married again tomorrow if I could (greedy I know as I've already had 2 weddings, though to different men). I am sooooo in love with dh that I'd marry him every day if I could!
he he he
lol
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahhh Minow you soppy thing 

Alisha its a pleasure! 

I love FF soooooooooooooo much, Im off to prepare nice dinner for DH, he asked this morning what was for tea (priorities Huh ) and I told him Salmon 'en' croute to which he replied "fish pie kind of thing then yeah!) 

I love him more than life itself, but I do maintain that he should have got down on one knee and asked me "will you do me the honour of becoming my Mother!!"  

Have a fab day Cheesy 

Last BB tonight


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Night Girls  

Have a lovely weekend.

Alisha - I think that K/T and Minnow said just what I would. If it is not too late to build bridges I would pluck up the courage and make the first move

Emma - I actually have nothing planned this weekend and I can't wait. Just some time to relax - lovely! I will probably end up watching the Big Brother final!! Glad to hear that you are doing well, and must be brill to have your D/F home. Hope the stiches all disolve soon. 

Gill - Glad the stabbing is going well. Any D/R side effects?

Jules xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Have OHSS so thats why im feeling so poo......i new i wasnt right!

Butting in on the whole family thing- didnt read all your posts.... but life is too short to loose the years with tears and sadness.  A family should be the people you count on no matter what. Sort out differences and be there for one and other.  

I love my family and wouldnt be me without them  

Cant wait for BB.... lets hope i get to watch it and not be chucking up!

B.xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Bendy   are you ok? you must of rung the clinic then ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh bendy, i had mild ohss too, i told you i couldnt get out of bed for days the pain was soooo bad, and i even didnt want e/t felt so poo...what have they told you to do..rest and drink water i suppose, thats a good sign though if it gets worse nearer test day could mean a BFP mine got worse as i got nearer testing 

Kate-Your sounding so    you go girl keeping everything crossed for you too honey  

Alisha-sorry you going through it at the moment, talk to her like the others have said  my stitches are in my belly button down lower near my mini and on my left hand side   not sure why but my ectopic was on the right 

Jules-Im fine thanks honey

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Emma that's sounds like quite a scar   
 on getting to 8 wks though


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

arghhh just wrote great long message and lost it. 

basically

gill   lol bout dh

alisha glad you have a plan

bendy, are you ok? what did the clinic say? it sounds quite bad were they worried? if your being sick it sounds quite seriuos. do you know what to do and what to look for if it gets worse. am really worried bout you. emma what do you think. i know i felt the same as you on morn of et i didnt think i could make it to the clinic, i was crawling along the floor i was in so much pain, felt sick etc. but it got better after a couple of days and bendy's is getting worse not better. bendy please let us know how you are. 

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, i phoned the clinic  and they asked me lots of questions-they were very good and helpful. I went to gp an hour later, she scaned me and told me i had developed ohss. gave me lots of advice.Thats why i have been so sick to the point there is nothing left. So dehydrated i cant even wee!  Feel very poorly . Just have to rest, drink of fluids, have no sex- like i feel like it and go back in for another scan on monday if im still feeling poooooo. 

Been asleep all day and now im wide awake!  

They did say i should get over it in a few days although if im preg, it will take slighty longer but im ok with that if I'am pregnant.

Luc  and luc, your right about not wanting to go to et i struggled to get up the doctors which is 5 mins away and i could have crawled in if i wasnt so embarrased!

SOrry about the me me me me me meeeee post,

DO hope you are all well and looking after those embies/babies.  Roll on time for those waiting to start tx

Em glad bubs is ok.....8 weeks, well done you.im very very pleased that all is going ok so far -touch wood

KTx how is the 2ww?  Are you analising every twinge ?  I know I am!

Hope Cheesy is sleeping tightly ready for her big day tomorrow!  Please let the rain stay away and the blue sky and sun show up!
Love to you alll. 

Bendybird.xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Bendy - I'm putting my grown up hat on.......are you drinking enough to make yourself wee? If you're really not weeing at all you need to get back in touch with the clinic emergency number or your GP. If you're vomitting up all the fluid you are trying to drink you might not be absorbing much of it...........ok nag over ! 

Sorry you're having a crappy time, hope you start feeling better soon

love

Sarah xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

bendy, 

how much fluids did they tell you too drink? when you spoke to woking were you being sick then? it just doesnt sound right to me. if your not able to keep fluids in then i i agree with sarah you need to call woking on that emergency number they give. im sure not being able to wee if a v serious sign. where is hope when you need her. i have to admit from reading about other people's ohss, if it comes later on like yours has its normally the pg hormones causing it. i know Panda on ff who is pg with twin had ohss after ec then it got better then it came back a week into the 2ww like yours has cos the pg hormones had kicked in. 

and your not being me me at all. this is important. sorry i think im sounding like a nurse matron but i know from reading other people posts how important it is to make sure you get help is ohss is getting bad. 



Lucy


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh bendy - you poor thing   

If you aren't weeing then you really need to call the emergency line again. Dehydration can really damage your kidneys if left too long. Bendy, please make sure someone is looking after you.

Don't be scared about having to go to hospital - a few hours on a drip and I felt sooooooo much better (still had pain but not feeling as poorly and sick). 

As Luc rightly said - this could be a good sign....you're too far from EC for it to be primary OHSS so it could be pregnancy hormones   

Please let us know how you are  

(a very worried) Hope
xxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope, 

Thank god your here. Have been so worried bout bendy. Good to have your advice. Bendy if you havent already call that number asap. 


Hope how are you? werent you supposed to be going away this weekend? i thought you were going to lisbon?

Lucy


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Luc,
just looking at the time of bendy's last post - she hasn't been on for hours so I'm just hoping someone is looking after her. The problem with OHSS is that even if you are drinking 4-5 litres of water, the fluid just gathers in your abdomen and you still end up dehydrated  
If I ever have to go through another fresh cycle, I'll be straight to the hospital at the very first sign of OHSS - not taking any risks next time!  

Lisbon? I wish! Must have been someone else going (although we are hoping to go away this week somewhere, just a bit nervous about having to take all my meds with me  )

How are you this morning?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope, 

hopefully your right bout bendy, she will probably be better in hosp where they can make her feel better and be cared for properly. 

Where do you think yu might go? do you have the weeek off work? i can imagine  the new flying rules are annoying when you need to take meds  but im sure it will be ok. 

im ok thanks sposed to be going to a bbq in guildford today. i live in portsmouth and its pouring here so am hoping the weather in guildford is better. went to my half sisters wedding yesterday. she is only 23 and shes got a five year old. there were tons of kids and all theri parents were mid twenties. i hate events like that the most, made me feel so old and really   . 

Lucy


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Will have to keep checking back today to see if bendy's ok   Does anyone have her mobile number? 

Don't know where we'll go on hols - we're terrible about making decisions     
We're off from Wednesday, we were going to go camping in Cornwall but the weather has been so awful   we changed our minds   

 Yesterday must've been so hard. I hate events like that now - I spend my whole day waiting for the inevitable questions about when we're going to have kids  
I had dinner with a friend (who doesn't know our situation) yesterday and we were talking about work and how I'd love to go part-time, and she said "you could just get pregnant"   Of course, why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Bendy-Get yourself to hospital honey please  if your not weeing thats not good  please,please get yourself down there asap 

Morning to everyone else what a horrible day   started off sunny  think we have seen the last of the summer  

Enjoy your weekend
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Right, i'll start again. i lost my post!

Had some wees in the  night, and Im drinking lots but have been told not to drink too much as it can be counterproductive.  Pleased Im weeing as this means i can stear clear of that drip! Spoken to nurse again today and im ok not to go in to hospital.
Not being sick anymore, still feel sick but at least Im keeping my fluids down. 

Oh and are the bum bullets making you have loads of wind...I hate it !

You guys are so lovely and sweet, i think i need to buy you a ff pressy   Being looked after well- could get used to this.

Love you all.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning everyone (well afternoon now actually!)
Been up since really early here as postman rang door bell at 6.45am!!!!!!! 

Bendy, really hope that you are doing ok. Thinking about you loads and hopefully no news means you are getting looked after.

Nearly time for the wedding. Very excited for Cheesy, even though it's raining here now so may be a wet one for her. Won't matter though, she will be beautiful and the day will be fab whatever the weather.

diy weekend here...fun fun fun.

lol to all

Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just doing a fly by to say a quick Hi to everyone.

   to bendy and Kate!

 for cheesy who must be a 'Mrs' by now! 

Hello to hopespringseternal, we haven't met before. I am relatively new on here but
certainly not new to the whole IVF/ICSI thing unfortuantely!

Hi to luc, Emma,Minow & Sarah.  Hope you are all doing great on this sunny but sometimes rainy saturday!

CD 41 for me and no af still!!  

I'm off now...see ya! xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Phew   we were soooooo worried about you young lady  yes the pessaries do give you wind, i still have it both ends too   glad to hear your on the mend honey, just keep yourself in bed and get d/p to look after you, only get out of bed for a wee and nothing else ok  
Hope you start getting better soon little sis 

Minow-  I hate diy with a passion, im lazy we pay people do it for us, as d/f is useless at it would do more damage than good  

Hi to Nvh, yes i texted Cheesy to wish her all the best yesterday she is nervous and excited bless her


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Glad your ok Bendy, you must have felt rubbish!! 

Hi everyone else, and big fat congrats to cheesy, i bet she's having a lovely day whatever the weather!!     

I am sad BB is over  and it feels like the summer is a gonna too!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

morning all, 

Bendy how are you today?

KT, how are you too? havent heard from you for a while.

emma, congratulations for your eight weeks.

hope everyone else is having a good weekend.

Lucy


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi Lucy 
Glad you're feelilng a little better bendy
Hope you're ok Kate too, you girls are practically on week 2 now well done!
Hi to everyone else
NVH-Here's a little dance for your pesky af                          hope she turns up soon so you can start planning
off to look at bathrooms at mfi   
Alisha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-I hate doing kitchen and bathrooms they are the most stressful rooms to have done, good luck  try bathstore honey thats where we went for ours and they have lots of sales on etc 

Luc-Thanks honey  hope your ok and enjoying your weekend 

Gill-I was   when they were all coming out of the house  

Well i was d/f was back on holidays he is really getting on my nerves this weekend


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

He he he, Not the only one on the diy weekend then. Been out buying plaster board and plaster this morning. 
Oh dear dh shouting for help...so much for sneaking away for a chat!
lol
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello all!!

Hope you are all enjoying boring old sunday!! 

Emma I feel your pain honey, I keep reminding DH I am having a mini menopausal traumatic time at the mo, and he is continually winding me up!! he thinks hes soooo funny but hes NOT!! 

Maybe its just that BB is finished so now I have to talk to him in the evenings again 

The drugs must be getting to me I dropped the can opener and cried  

Hey Ho
Hope your ok bendy!

All my love
Gill


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

How are youg guys....hope you are all doing ok

It must be the weekend for our men to irritate us, mine is bugging me and im sure hes trying to wind me up  

I have a boring weekend, no diy for me to do-i lovr to decorate but my house is new and all the rooms apart from one special one are done. I cant wait to decorate the nursery! Will you put bubs in the smallest room ?  I have three bedrooms and want to keep the second one as a guest room.......my third bedroom is big anyway so it will still be plenyy big enough!

I have brought  a plug in and its sooooooo yummy.....its one of those three smell things where it puffs a different one out so you dont get used to one smell and i think its great!

OMG im so excited about Christmas too! We are having it at my house this yr........it will be the first time i have Christmas at ours and I have written food lists and decided how to make my Christmas invitations!  Oh and i love getting my Chrisatmas tree- i annoy the hell out of my manby draggin him round to all the garden centres trying to find the best real tree.  He always tells me that i have picked one that is too big but i never belive him untill we get home and its gigantic!  

Swags down the staris and lights everywhere!  Not on the outside tho, i dont do that!  Roll on November!!!!

     

Hope Cheesy had a good day yesterday and she didnt get too wet!

Kate, you havent been on for ages, hope all is ok.....how is that bean?

Well, i suppose i should stop rambling on and on!

Love  Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Im putting bubs in the smallest room too, if it was twins we were going to put them in the other room  i cant wait to get the nursery decorated we only had the house totally done a year ago   just want to make sure its nice and colourful for bubs...this baby is going to be sooooo spoilt  hopefully i will get that far   its still a worry as im 4 weeks away from 12 weeks so still very early days but i can dream 
You sound like your a lot better honey im sooo glad   yeah im looking forward to christmas too not that far away now  i love halloween too, when all the little children come trick or treating 

Gill-Ahhhh hormones are a nightmare arent they honey, i think we should tie the men up and gaffer tape there mouths shut


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Quick before dh calls for me again!!!!

Bubs will be in our room for quite a while I reckon and then not sure as guest room is next door but bathroom and smaller spare room are down on the middle floor (3 storey house). Still bit too far ahead to worry about all of that I reckon, as I say cot by the bed for a while is the plan. All of my sil's and bil's (big family on dh side) share the same bed with their little ones. In fact one lot have got the mum, dad nearly 6 and 2 year old all in together...me thinks that is pushing things too far.

Oh poo, dh calling again!

lol
Minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

DH and I are just about to embark on our first course of IVF at Woking Nuffield. I'm 33, DH is 47 and we have been ttc for 11 years. 

Our problem is PCOS, I only had a natural AF three times in 8 years up until I was started on Metformin 18 months ago. Had 2 laps and ovarian drilling, no problems with tubes, womb or hubby!! I am overweight and was turned down for NHS treatment because of this reason, I was always an average size until onset of PCOS and am desperately trying to lose weight in a controlled manner (taken me 3 months to drop 8lbs).  Consultant didn't seem too concerned when I questioned him over the wisdom of going ahead with IVF whilst being overweight. Has anyone with PCOS/weight issues been successful with IVF? I'd love to hear your stories. 

Glad to finally get to IVF stage but scared too!! Look forward to hearing from others in the same boat. situation.    

Bendybird - thanks for your welcome. Have read a few of your posts and hope you are feeling better now  . 2ww eh? Can't wait to get to that stage but just know I will be a bag of nerves!!

I'm under Mr C who seemed lovely and put me at ease particularly after the NHS consultant I had before.

I need to take Provera to bring on AF. Plan is to take it from 9th Sept for 10 days which should mean day 21 d/regging to start 2nd week of Oct. Got holiday booked 28th Sept - 6th Oct, thought I would try to relax before drugs kick in!! Also started reflexology but not sure on acupuncture.....


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

bendy - so glad you are ok  Hope it will all be worth it in the end for you  
 at you planning Christmas already!

emma - I'm with you...why DIY when you can GAMI (Get a man in )

minow - plaster board?! That sounds very technical to me   I would have no idea what to do with it 

NVH -  Nice to meet you  I don't get to post during the day and you guys normally move too fast for me  But thought I'd pop on this weekend to say hello again  
Little AF dance for you:

           


gill - have you started downregging then? I'll only be a few days behind you   

Luc - hope you have had a lovely weekend 

Alisha - bathrooms at MFI...how exciting  That's what Sundays are for I guess   

fingersarecrossed - welcome to the Woking thread  I have PCOS too, but without the weight issue (well, IVF has resulted in me putting on quite a bit and I'm working really hard to get it off again but it's a slooooow process )

Hope cheesy had a fantastic day yesterday. Does anyone know when she'll be back to show us all the photos?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope,

Did you put much on with the IVF? I'm worried because I struggle to loose the weight anyway despite a very healthy diet. Am getting very frustrated with the weight issue, I eat 3 meals a day, low carb - low fat as advised by doc. I'm not a snacker either. I try to cycle at least 4 times a week and do my exercise DVD's at least twice a week. 

Do you suffer with any of the other PCOS symptoms. I'm classic PCOS, overweight, hairy, absent periods etc etc. Just read that back and I sound really attractive don't I!!  . What a way to introduce yourself to people!!  

Love and babydust to all


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

Fingerscrossed, welcome to the thread. sorry i cant tell you any success stories cos we have a male factor and no bfp's yet anyway but im sure there are girls who can.

bendy, you seem much better today. is the ohss getting better? i read on another post that the clinic wouldnt sign you off for the 2ww. was that mr r? i thought they did sign us off. how did everyone else get signed off? ive never actaully asked to be signed off but assumed if i wanted to be i could just ask

kate, where have you got to. how are you?

hope everyone else is ok

Lucy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies

Hi fingersarecrossed, welcome to the board. Can't really help with any of your questions I'm afraid. We are unexplained infertility although because of the very low rate of fertilzation on our last IVF they think that our problem may lie there (so we're not compatible or something! )
I have put on weight over the past year with our 3 loads of treatment and all the drugs that involves but I have been working very hard over the past few weeks to get rid of it. I have been working out for between 2-3 hours a day (including at least 45 minutes on exercise bike and have been calorie counting it's working)  for me as I have lost 1 stone but then I don't have any other medical problems that may affect it.

Hiya everyone else, hope you all had good weekends.

Very grey and wet morning here   although we do still need the rain so maybe   instead. (as long as it doesn't flood anyones house! )

We've been building a new door frame so yesterday we had to plaster around it - yep dh even lets me do a little plastering (though he does the final finishing off) I'm so lucky as although he is an academic there is actually nothing my dh can't do. I reckon he is probably better than most "professionals". I would certainly rather have him do anything around the house than bring a man in. The only problem with that is that he has to work as well so jobs do go on rather a long time but the end product is always fab, and I'm fairly handy too so I get stuck in (as long as I don't knacker my hands that is).

Anyway, I'm sure you haven't come on here to read about our diy and the state of our house so I'll stop waffling. Got to work this morning, hence being on early to say hello.

Oh and     Christmas planning this early     I will not think about it this early. I won't put up decorations until well into December (grumpy old thing I know!  ) But if you have to start in the middle of the summer (not that it feels like it today) then did you know that Harrods have already started selling decorations - unbelievable!

Better go and get out of pjs and get on. Have a great day all.

lol
Minow x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all!

Welcome to the board fingersarecrossed. I am glad to hear that you have reached the IVF stage. ttc for 11 years is a long time, must be v tough on you both. Sorry, don't really know much about PCOS as we are unexplained. Regarding weight put on during IVF, I don't think I put on that much (not sure as we don't have scales at home) stomach certainly got big but that has gone down now and all old clothes OK if a little tighter!

*Minow* - Am v impressed with your DIY skills. DH and I are useless at those kind of things (DH is worse than me!!!) we have to either get a man in or wait til my dad comes to visit to get all the little jobs done!

*Luc * - I think most ladies get signed off by their GP and not the clinic. Last time I was on holiday anyway for most of the tx but this time I would imagine I'll have to self cert for some or get signed off.

OK better go and jump in the shower, I'll be on later if anyone is around for a chat?

barney
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys I am still here, sorry just not on over the weekend - was here on Friday though but nice to be missed.

Well only 1 week to go Yippppeeee, but isnt this the one that drags, I am feeling ok, trying to stay positive.

Benby, sorry you are having such a **** time, but as everyone says hopefully it is the pregnancy hormones kicking in.

On Saturday we went to see our friends in Oxford with a 4 month old and the mum is a midwife so she gave me loads of books etc what to eat and not eat, what the embryo would be lokoing like now etc, its really weird as is a natual pg at this time the little embie would be traveling down the tubes but we have fastforwarded that bit, I surpose that is why most IVF babies are born either early or on time as they are actually quite advanced stages.

Of well its already 10am nearly so the day is going quickly which is good Friday and then next Monday will be here before we know it Bendy

Have a good day all

ktx


----------



## pawa (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi

I haven't posted on this board before - hope its ok to join you all!

I have had quite a lot of treatment at Woking Nuffield and hooray I am now 8 weeks pregnant! (although still scared and not really celebrating  ).

In reply to Fingersarecrossed....I have PCO (not PCOS but just PCO) and I am overweight. Mr R has never really said its a problem and has never stopped me having treatment! So I wouldn't worry too much. Plus at least you are doing exercise and trying to do something about it which is more than I am doing!    I have put a little bit of weight on but that is not due to the treament - it was really only after my miscarriage earlier this year that i put weight on and I think that was more to do with being upset/fed up/moping about!!  

So stay positive - it can happen.........

Pawa


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Its lovely having new people here - especially when they've got such great success news!

fingersarecrossed I have 'weight issues' but don't have any reason except eating too much. I just wanted to say that I am finding accupuncture really helpful in controlling my appetite. I am being careful what I eat and doing slimming world and lots of exercise but my self control is better now compared to before accupuncture. It also seems to be having an effect on my cycle although it's early days to be certain. I tended to have really short cycles and they are lengthening. This could also be due to my change in diet and vitamin regime though. As a lifelong nailbiter I was also surprised to find that I've stopped chewing which I can't put down to anything else and I have grown some strong fingernails! Very pleasant side effect.

If you can I would give it a try and see if it helps you - its had far more effect on me than the reflexology did although I found that very relaxing too!

sarah


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning guys well done to Kate and Bendy *7 days to go*  
So loads of sticky vibes and   

Hi fingersarecrossed, I'm unexplained too so don't know much about PCOS - but I've put loads of weight on, probably giving up smoking 14 months ago hasn't helped but I'd rather be like this than still smoking. 
I'm starting tx around the end of sept so we'll be about the same time. 

Hi Luc I was on holiday too so didn't get signed off either and need to know this too! Who got signed off?

Hi Minow you and your dp sound well handy around the house! Me and my dp are novices, never done a bathroom before and wondering if we could do it?  My dad is a bit of a dab hand at diy so I'm sure we'll muddle through . . . 

Hi Pawa and well done on the bfp 

Hi to everyone else 

 christmas
our spare room is full of files and work stuff, I did contemplate what would happen if I got a bfp but that didn't happen and its all still in there! the house is in a right tip so really must do some tidying up as we've got three mates coming down from Manchester next weekend, off to visit my mate and her 14 mth baby this afternoon, this will be the first contact with babies since bfn . . .
Alisha xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok this hour has gone slowly now!!!!   oh dear I have a horrid feeling this week is going to ssssssssssoooooooooooooo drag !!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Kate don't clock watch you'll drive yourself


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just finished reading fit Fit for Fertility by Michael Dooley, anyone read it? It had some interesting bits in it about positive thinking/visulisation and acu but as I said to DH when I finished it 'I know most of it now anyway' which is kind of depressing  I think it would be better for people who arer not as far down the road as us. As we are unexplained (and I know there are quite a few of us on here) at the back of our minds I think DH and I are hoping for a lovely unexpected surprise. I know it could still happen but after 3 years I do think that surely it can't just be a case of bad timing Does anyone else feel like this?

It is funny being in limbo land this time as we have had one attempt we kind of know what lies ahead, although hopefully with a different outcome of course! Really want to get started on one hand and on the other kind of dreading it as I got really sore towards the end of stimms and after EC for about a week and I only had 10 follies. They are going to increase the Menopur this time to hopefully get more follies and eggs. Really hoping it won't be much more painful.   Oh listen to me moaning...forget that if it brings us our little miracle, I/we can cope with anything...bring it on!!!  

bendy - Hope you are feeling better this morning


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

still haven't started the tidying up!

Hi Barney 
I think the same hoping for that out of the blue surprise, but feel there's something going on . . .I did ask Mr R the *sixty four thousand dollar question * (why didn't it work) He just smiled and said I don't know . . .
feeling anxious/excited too - want but don't want to start again . . .I was on 4 ampules of menopur last time, same again this time.

Wildcat you must be starting tx again very soon? Where are the wildcats?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - We were on 3 ampules last time and going to be one 4 this time. How did you feel during tx? What was the worst bit for you? We asked Mr R at ET if it doesn't work would he change anything. He said only up the Menopur a bit, apart from that everything went well...just not sticky enough eh??


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all you lovely ladies!!

Hi Hopespringseternal I started DR last Sun for our FET, It seems ages away yet but time will whizz by im sure!!

I am overweight too but not for any medical reason just beacuse I am a tad greedy, I do go to the gym and eat healthy home cooked food, but I really lack motivation to keep the gym up, and I feel its a  catch 22 Situation!

I go straight to the gym from work which means I dont get home till 7.30 by the time ive cooked tea its gone 8 and then you chat on the phone  go on FF or watch TV hop into bed and its straight back on my hips and belly!!! Am I making excuses?? or does anyone else have this problem

I have been cleaning out my grubby kitchen cupboards this morning as we are getting a new dishwasher this week and I am ashamed to say I found tins, jars and packets dated as far back as Feb03!

I must have chucked out at least £40 worth of spices and grub, what a tragic waste when their are starving people in this world!!

Bendy and Ktx     
Welcome Pawa and fingersarecrossed!!  

Love to all
Gill


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for your welcome and support.

Pawa - congratulations!! You will be my inspiration!! It's good to know that someone in a similar situation has got the right result!! Sticky vibes!!

Barney bear - yes 11 years is a long time and it has been a rollercoaster. Finally we are here at the IVF stage and I'm thinking positive thoughts but at same time don't expect it to be an easy ride. Glad to hear that the weight gain caused by drugs seems to be temporary!

Sarah - I will look into the acupuncture although my appetite is not a problem, if it rebalances my hormones slightly to enable me to lose weight from what i am already doing then it will be worth it. Any recommendations for an acupuncturist in Esher/Walton area?? Also what vitamin regime are you following?

Alisha - well done on giving up smoking. It's difficult isn't it ? But soooo worth it.


Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Barney - In the world of menopur I think 4 is quite high (I think 6 is as high as it gets) d-regging was ok had a few hot flushes and a few headaches, stimming I felt mostly ok bloatish, sore boobs, feeling anxious which was eased by the acupuncture but not much ovary pain - it was about a week or so after the 2ww I had bad ovaary pain, I think that was the worst. We need lots of sticky   How about you? 

Hi Gill - howz the d-regging goin? who else is d-regging? 

has Beaker abandoned us?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm gona be on 5 or 6 of Menopur (can't quite remember which) this time. Certainly it's so much that it has to be done in 2 injections  
Will find out tomorrow as I get my plan then.
I managed 8 eggs on the last lot I did but I assume with ICSI they want more. My tummy will end up like a big fat balloon.....hope it doesn't burst! 

Gona go and do some sanding down stairs now. I want the plaster to be dry so I can paint....little miss impatient! Our hallway will be very small but still dreaming about what I will do with it. Been looking at mirrors on ebay. Will be nice to have a proper hallway though. 

Anyway spose I aught to get on. The wood filler aught to be dry and it won't sand itself and I can't thik about lunch till I have done it and I want my lunch!!!!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Minow said:


> I'm gona be on 5 or 6 of Menopur (can't quite remember which) this time. Certainly it's so much that it has to be done in *2 injections  *
> My tummy will end up like a big fat balloon.....hope it doesn't burst!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Alisha* - I was pretty much OK with the dregs, stimming fine to start with then as time went on tummy started to feel really hard and sore and the injections were sore going in. Had no energy just before EC and massive bloated tummy, EC was fine and ET OK too then the evening after ET I had really bad abdominal pains, began to improve gradually but painful to walk about, etc for about 5 days after. Oh the joys! I guess everyone is so different and find certain parts of the tx worse than others.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi all! the Wildcats are alive and well just horribly busy at the minute, we have visitors in and out and chez wildcat is like a hotel at the moment 

We're just waiting for af to arrive so wildcat can rush off to Woking and we can start injecting again (only two weeks this time - I think they call it the short cycle ?)

Hi to all, congrats to those with on-going BFPs - Bendy, glad to hear the OHSS isn't going to be TOO bad, Emma - hiya - glad to see things are going well.

Wildcat will be back and chatting her hands off very soon, I guess you could say we've been taking a short break between treatments.

MrW


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Minow - Pooryou, two stimms injections, not nice.   Does 4 ampules have to be done in 2 injections? Hope not...one was bad enough!


----------



## pawa (Mar 21, 2006)

Glad I can be of help fingersarecrossed....good luck

I didn't realise you could have so much menopur - I had 3 and I thought that was a lot.....I think I was lucky as I didn't have too many side effects...it is just different for everyone!

Are any of you posting while you are at work? I have to keep changing screens each time someone walks past! But its more fun than working!!   

Pawa
x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Fingersarecrossed - I have accupuncture in Milford near Godalming with a lovely lady called Jadwiga. I tend to fall asleep during my sessions there. I'm taking Zita West vitafem prepregnancy supplements and essential fatty acids. I got them via a link on her website. 

Sarah


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad all is well in Wildcat land  Send our love to Mrs Wildcat 



MrWildcat said:


> Wildcat will be back and chatting her hands off very soon, MrW


 

Barney - thankfully just one injection 


barney bear said:


> after ET I had really bad abdominal pains, began to improve gradually but painful to walk about, etc for about 5 days after.


- it sounds like you had a bit of OHSS as that sounds similar to what Luc was like. .

Hi Sarah


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - I did call the clinic and they said that I could go in for a scan to see if everything looked OK but prob nothing they could do so I just rested up and drank loads of water and felt it getting gradually better. Hope that doesn't happen next time as I know that I could not have gone into work, luckily all of the uncomfortable bits happened during my summer hols this time.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just popped in quickly to say hello to you all.

KTx isnt time going sooooooooo slowly now!!!  How do you feel?

If i take out my oshh, i am feeling fine, no symp's what so ever  

Regarding being signed off, the clinic wont sign you off so you need to go to your GP.  Mine was fine and didn't  mind issuing the sick note.  

My scan today, to check my ohss was better altho my ovaries are still pretty gross and full!  But improved loads since my scan last week!  It bloody hurt too!

I'm feeling a bit poo again today, think i did too much yesterday!  But I'm so much better than i was, at least I'm walking now..........like I'm about 102 but its a start!  

If anyone feels poop after ET you should always phone the clinic as i was reluctant too but had ohss really badly and it could have been dangerous!
Cant wait to do normal things like get in the shower without do and drive my car!!!!

Love to you all.

Bendybird.x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

GLad you're feeling a bit better Bendy 
*Beaker * - hope you don't mind me updating the list...  you're probably really busy with your flooded house, is it any better are you any better? any dates or anyone missing?

*Waiting to start treatment*
Fingersarecrossed 
HopeSpringEternal 
BarneyBear 
Luc 
Wildcat & MrWildcat 
Jules77 
NVH (FET)
Nibbles 
Budgie 
Myra 
Minow D/R 30th Aug 
Sarah 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept (approx) 

*D/Ring*
gill 13 Aug (FET)   

*Stimming*

*E/C - 2ww*
BendyBird test 28 Aug   
KTx test 28 Aug   

*Beans on Board*
Cecilia - EDD?    ?
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07  
Emma79 - EDD 30/3/07  
Beaker - EDD 6/4/07  
Pawa -


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Alisha - I was just going to find the list. Thanks you've saved me from another headache.

Sorry I'm not around much at the moment - I'm really suffering with morning, noon and night sickness and the stress of the house is not helping. Hopefully i will be back when this passes.

 and  to you all

Deb


----------



## pawa (Mar 21, 2006)

Alisha/Beaker

My EDD is 02/04/07 - and 1 baby 

Thanks
Pawa


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oops Gill sorry about that but that may be a good sign! honestly . .Rookies!!
Beaker -  I wouldn't want to tread on your toes but if it helps I don't mind at all 
*Waiting to start treatment*
Fingersarecrossed 
BarneyBear 
HopeSpringEternal 
Luc 
Wildcat & MrWildcat 
Jules77 
NVH (FET)
Nibbles 
Budgie 
Myra 
Minow D/R 30th Aug 
Sarah38 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept (approx) 

*D/Ring*
gill5164 13 Aug (FET) 

*Stimming*

*E/C - 2ww*
BendyBird test 28 Aug   
KTx test 28 Aug   

*Beans on Board*
Cecilia - EDD?    ?
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07  
Emma79 - EDD 30/3/07  
Beaker - EDD 6/4/07  
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07  

Hope everyone's there any mistakes/ammendments/dates let me know


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies,

*Beaker * - Sorry to hear that you are still suffering with sickness. Sending you a great big 
*Bendy* - I really hope that you are taking things easy and looking after yourself and your little bean.
*K/T* - You and Bendy have only another week to go. I have everything crossed for you both.
*Emma * -  on getting to 8 weeks.
*NVH * - Sorry that the old witch still hasn't shown up for you ... She is a pain, never arrives when you want her to, then when you don't she spoils it and shows her ugly head!!
*Fingerscrossed* - Welcome to the thread. Sorry I can't give any advice on PCOS as like many of the other ladies on here, I fall into the unexplained category but wish you all the best, and we will be here to help you through your treatment!
*Pawa * - Welcome to the thread and  on getting to 8 weeks. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
*Alisha / Bendy / Luc* - You were talking about being signed off. It may depend how fussy your works' HR department is with the content of the sick note, but I asked the nurses at the Nuffield and they sent me a letter that was quite brief but said I was under Mr Curtis care and following a procedure I wasn't to work between xxx and xxx date? Have you asked them for a note?
*Wildcat's* - not long till you start again. How exciting.

Not much for me to report today. I had a quiet weekend at home. I am off to Devon for the bank holiday weekend to see my Mum and Dad which I am really looking forward to. I am leaving DH at home as there are quite a few jobs around the house that he has been putting off for ages so I feel a bit mean, but nice to spend some time with my parents on my own once in a while.

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon everyone, gosh its hard work trying to catch upon here so excuse the lack of personals...

     The wiicked has arrived    
Thank you all for your af dances, I can now enjoy my hols in Thailand without worrying and with a
flatter stomach!  I must say I don't have the usual af pains I normally do, so maybe my body
is not really back to its ole self!  Will see what happens next month! Looks like I will definately be
having my FET in October now....am so enjoying the break and scared to go back into the rollercoaster
again, but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do i suppose!

Kate & Bendy - one week to go!    

I'm gonna miss BB!!  found I got really attached to those made people, but at least I can now take control
of my evenings again!  I found myself having a niki fit yesterday!    must be all those pmt hormones....it made
me   afterwards, although I made sure dh didn't see me! everything was his fault even when he wasn't there!    
bless him!!  

Welcome to the newbies and sending everyone a very big   on this wet and sunny Monday!
xx


----------



## pawa (Mar 21, 2006)

Alisha/Bendy/Luc

I agree with Jules about getting signed off. I asked the clinic to do me a letter signing me off for a week after my embryo transfer. They wrote a brief letter saying the same thing as Jules said - I had a procedure and was to rest for a week (something like that) so I am sure they will write it for you. It doesn't make any difference to the clinic - it just depends on your work. 

Pawa


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

But you cant get sat sick paye with that tho can you.  I have 5 sick days a yr whaich was used the week b4 ec, so i needed to be signed off


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quickie on the being signed off etc. It doesn't really apply to me as I don't have a "normal" job however just in case any of you are on your first go or about to start your first go can I make a suggestion which is make sure you don't have to work or do anything around the test date (and maybe a few days before as well). I had a gig the day before test day and af arrived, i was so devestated. Thankfully I was able to get a last minute dep in but it was a terrible stress. Obviously we all hope that it will work for all of us and this will be something you won't have to worry about but please please do plan for the worst case. When it does work you will be able to just enjoy the extra time off with your buba but if the worst does happen you won't have to face the world. I had read that you should be somewhere where you can grieve if required and thought I would cope but boy how wrong I was. It was sad when the 2 IUIs failed but it didn't prepare me for the IVF failure.

Anyway those are my thoughts for what they are worth.  

Just off to do some exercise now    THese last few pounds are being very stubborn!!!!

lol
Minow x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Minow * - I would love to have PT date off and a few days before but I don't think that's going to happen. If I had another job I would take some holidays off round then but as I am a teacher I will need to self cert for some of it and maybe get signed off for some. I am planning to take about a week off round EC/ET time and before that time for scans/app etc.. My AF started on day 11 of 2ww this time and I am so glad I wasn't at work as I was really upset, don't know what I will do this time if it isn't successful and am at work when AF comes...Oh, what am I thinking of course it will be successful - positive thinking!!! 

*NVH* - Just read your post on BC and just wanted to say that I have also been told 2 AFs before starting again, ie. BFN AF and the next one, then tx can begin on CD21. I had BFN on Aug 9 and will be hoping to start dregs around Sept 29 (if AF behaves herself!!). Is FET different?

BTW great news about your AF showing up before Thailand!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

barney bear - thanks for that, i am so sure they told me i needed two af's plus the af after a bfn....never mind, I didn't want to start on day 21 of this cycle anyway. As far as I am concerned FET is the same timing as a natural.  Maybe you and monkeylove will be cycle buddies again!  

I've never been so happy to see af as I have this time round.... just lifted my spirits big time and now really really excited for Thailand    
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

NVH great news about AF, glad she has finally arrived but can you take her away to Thailand please and make sure she doesnt visit Bendy and myself

Thank you

Ktx

only 153 hours to go


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

at 152 hours!

Time is going so slowly isnt it!  Good idea about Af going to thailand, we certianly dont want the witch flying around us!

NVH-when do you go? 

B.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

somehow 152 hours doesnt sound so bad as 7 days     

How are you Bendy are you feeling better now has the OHSS died down a bit?

ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi bendy and Kate - the witch will have left by then, and if not I will drop her off in the china sea's so she
definately won't be visiting or else!!    
152 hours to go and counting!!!  

I'm off on Sunday!    

Hope you girls are ok apart from driving yourselves mad with this wait! Bendy hope the OHSS has gone and you 
are feeling loads better!

Am off home now to cuddle up to a hot water bottle!  

Take care and speak to you tomorrow xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

NVH - Glad the old witch has arrived and that you can now enjoy your holiday.

K/T - 152 hours does sound better than 7 days. I hope the wait isn't driving you too nuts.  

Jules xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nite Nite guys - and bendy its already 151 hours just think in the morning it would of dropped really quickly!!!! LOL I am mad I know!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Bendy-Glad your feeling better than you were   woking signed me off with a letter and my lovely boss has paid me full pay including the extra 2 weeks i had off when i was in hospital 

Pawa-Hi honey we have been chatting on the 1st trimester thread, didnt realise you were a woking bfp!! your due a few days after me  

Beaker-How are things at home 

Jules-Devon how lovely mmmmmm fudge 

Kate and Bendy-Not long now this is the worst week so hold on tight  

Fingersarecrossed-Welcome to the thread

Hi to nvh,Hope,Gill,Barneybear,the wildcats,minow and alisha sorry if i have forgotton anyone else but this thread is getting sooooooo busy

Have my midwife appt thurs but seeing the consultant dont ask me why, think it was due to me having the ectopic  they are going to book me in for my 12 week scan for just over 3 weeks   hoping i get there   
Have a lovely evening
Emmaxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I usually post on BC but NVH told me about FF and the Woking Nuffield thread. I'm not sure whether i have done this right but hoping someone will respond., it looks very confusing.
Quick update for ladies who don't know me. Had 3 iui, first icsi cycle last Feb- BFP-MC twins at 8 weeks, 2nd ICSI cycle Aug 2005- abandoned due to poor response during stimms, 3rd ICSI cycle Jul 2006-BFN. Hoping to start 4th cycle in OCT depending on AF.
I have been reading all your posts on here and its nice to see some BFP.
Love Ali Pali ( known as Alip2004 on BC)
xxxx
PS how do i get the emoticons to work!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good to see you AliPali - welcome. We've got loads of people posting at the moment which can be a bit confusing but Beaker is keeping us straight!

The only problem is catching up with all the thread gossip. I was away for three days over the weekend and it took me hours to catch up today

Sarah x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi all, OMG so much has happened since I was last here, and it's only been a few days!! As MrWildcat said things have been busy around here, we had MW's brother staying last week with his (5 months pregnant) wife, so I was busy entertaining and dealing with life. It was hard at first but I'm pleased for them that they are having a baby, although it feels a little like they are stealing our thunder as they will get their baby before us    she seemed to get pg very easily and chose my birthday this year to tell me thier news, so i'm still a little sore from that, but dealing with it!

Lot's of new ladies on here - welcome to you all. It's taken me hours to catch up on here, so forgive me if I miss anyone, It will take me a few days to get back into it! I love this board, but you do gossip lots!!!!

Pawa - welcome and congrats on your    Fingerscrossed, AliPali, barneybear welcome to you all too! (did I miss anyone?)

Bendy and KTX, a week in already - wow I have everything crossed for you both, I hope you are feeling better now Bendy, If I knew where you lived I'd bring you some grapes! I know you are only a couple of miles from me - although I'm due for AF any day now (she is 3 days late    ) so I'd better stay away for now! I hope time isn't dragging too slowly for you both - The 2nd week of 2ww is the pits  

Emma - OMG 8 weeks already! s**t it doesn't seem that long ago we were both in the ET room at the same time. Well done honey - keep that bubba safe and warm!

Cheesy - I know you prob aren't reading this right now, but congrats on being a Mrs cheesy!!!!! I hope your big day was the best ever 

Beaker, I hope your house is drying out, although the rain can't be helping much, have you moved out?

NVh - well done on getting AF - you can send her my way now - I need her this week!!! I can't start tx until day 2 - I hate being late, it's annoying as I'm always on time!  

Minow - OMG, how much menopur?? you are going to have to take a 2nd mortgage to pay for it! I don't understand why it's so expensive, such a tiny amount of powder, I think I might become a menopur dealer - its more profitable than class A drugs!!!    you should send your hubby to me for DIY things, I'll pay him in menopur,  MrWildcat can't even put up a shelf, and I'm no better!!

Alisha - go and tidy up!!! 

Hi also to Jules, Gill, Lucy sarah and anyone else

I have to go now, I'm in bed with my laptop and I've been sat here reading and posting for so long it's starting to burn my legs (through the duvet!!!).

 to all

And an AF dance for ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello Woking peops  

Hi wildcat great to have you back  

Welcome to the thread AliPali  , there's a few of us starting tx in Sept/Oct

It was lovely to see my friend and her 14 month baby yesterday (but not a baby - toddling about and not on milk!)   I was really surprised by that.
Alishaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning ladies...

Wildcat - af's next appointment is with you for sure! I'll send her first class.... here's an af dance esp for you
        

Ali - you made it!!   Good to see you over here and its great to see some bfp's from nuffield isn't it.  We just need
to get monkeylove to join now.  
Regarding the emotions, just click on them and also there are loads more if you click on the 'more' word too.  

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks NVH - I need her asap so I can move on to tx - that reminds me I must update my ticker, I'll go do it now.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys - 

Hiya Ali nice to see you have joined us, I gave up on BC I didnt really like it, I think its because I got used to FF.

Bendy see how time flys now only 140 hours to go    

How is everyone else doing?

Ktx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning girlies!!!

*Ali * - Nice to see you over here! I was a bit unsure of the format over here but doesn't take long to get used to it and it is good to talk to others at the Nuffield. 

*KTx and Bendy -* Not long now, got everything tightly crossed for both of you.  

*Alisha * - Glad to hear you had a nice time with your friend and her baby. I am having lunch with a friend tomorrow who has an 8 month old baby. Not really looking forward to it at the moment but I will be fine when I get there. She doesn't know about the tx so that's quite good as I am always paranoid that people who do know (there is not that many) feel awkward or worse, they feel sorry for me. Does anyone else feel like that?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

What BC??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies (and mr wildcat....do you mind being an honourary girlie as I always tend to start my posts that way?....take it as a compliment!  )

Well work out done for the day    I will get to my target...I will I will I will!!!!    

Just heard some terrible news that one of dh's cousins (he's about 8 years old...cousin that is not dh!) had a terrible accident last week and hanged himself. He apparently was trying to get something out of a cupboard and must have slipped and the cord from something ended up round his neck. He stopped breathing and spent 4 days unconsious in hospital. He is doing well now but What a terrible shock.

Sorry for no personals this morning but I have a day of doing ahead of me, including popping into Woking at some point so had better go and get out of my gym clothes and shower....really not nice to be near at the moment...I stink to highest heaven....mind you the cats seem to like it  

Hope you all have good days. 
lol
minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Bendy and Kate fingers and toes crossed for you both     
Are you kipping in the afternoon? I was so tired on the 2ww.

Minow blimey what an awful accident glad he's ok though, have a nice day   

Hi Barney - I'm sure you'll have a lovely time, I always feel slightly paranoid around other peoples babies/toddlers - have I got a desperate look about me - or when their backs turned . ..do they think I'm going to run off with their kiddies? I know its slightly   but it does make me wonder! I ended up telling my friend yesterday about our tx because I think it must be obvious ? been with partner 13yrs etc . . . maybe it isn't? maybe they just think we don't want children. . .
I have three friends coming down this weekend haven't seen them for 3 years, really looking forward to it but again none of them know . . . we don't know whether to say anything. .one of them is a real gossip . . .


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Today is going soooooooooooooooooo slowly!  I need to go out and do something today, I cant sit here anymore...I might go shopping if i getting ready doesnt kill me!

I hope that this time next week im posting as a pregnant lady...and you too KTx I so hope we both have good news!

Roll on Monday!!!!

Bendy.xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Alsiha * - Know what you mean. I have told some of my friends but not all. Most have been great but am not going to be so open with the timings of everything for #2 attempt. Sometimes it is good to talk about things other than the tx, it feels like it is taking over your life enough!! I don't regret telling anyone but remember, once they know that's it, no taking it back. I have lots of friends that don't know asking 'When are you going to have children?' or 'Don't leave it too late, you're not getting any younger'. I just smile sweetly when you can imagine what I really want to say!!!  Some people are so insensitive. Makes DH mad too as he is worried that their comments will upset me.

*Minow * - That's awful about DHs cousin. Glad he is getting better.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello.  Hope you are all ok.  Special Hi to all the new girls.

I am slowly losing the will to live  ...................  don't think AF is ever going to come again.  Managed to forget about it for awhile over the weekend but now i'm fed up again.

Well done NVH - you lucky little devil   I'm so pleased that you can relax and enjoy your holiday.  Just think how great thats going to be.  Well done girl.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minnow what terrible news about the little boy I wish him a very speedy recovery.

Bendy you are right today is going sloooowly but its now only 138 1/2 hours to go!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

In 2 days time it will be 10 days after and I could test and get a BFP.........................

Get the        

I might just do it!

B.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy 10 days is only for the Blasto's !!!! Behave yourself and wait !!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Lots of people test from ten days onwards!!

Could i not even do it on sat? [br]: 22/08/06, 11:55I NEED TOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all!

I haven't been able to post on here for over a month now, so thanks to Mel for sorting it out.  What an eventful time, had our first IVF cycle at Nuffield in July after a failed IUI.  We've been trying for about 5 years now to have a baby and have unexplained infertility.  Still in shock really from the day we had a   had the follow up scan a couple of weeks ago and found out that we're having twins!  We did have 2 embies put back in so we weren't that surprised but still in shock that it's all worked so well!  I've been dying to put a message on here to hopefully inspire everyone else who's trying.  Obviously it's still early days for us, nearly coming up to 8 weeks and we have another scan at Woking on Tuesday.  I have read your messages on here for weeks now so I do feel like I know you all and it's been so frustrating for me not to be able to post, but here I am now.

Good luck to you all, never give up.

Miche


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Miche

Oh I do like happy stories - well done.  

Bendy - If it will make you feel better then do the test, just remember that if its negative you may feel down and sad when all along little bean is happy in your tummy    He/She wouldn't want you to feel sad..........................


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mich Hiya and Congratulations nice to hear another success story from Woking, lets hope the odds stay nice and high and Bendy and I add to them within the week.

Bendy I am going to have to send the    round to you, put those wee sticks away and wait until at least Sunday!!!!!  You naughty girl because if you test I know I will want to ......


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

*Barney * - I think I'll keep quiet to our friends coming down. And smile sweetly at those nice questions 

Hi *Miche * welcome to the woking thread - another BFP well done!! How fantastic twins  

*Bendy * if you test too early and its a neg you'll be ever so down and waiting the next few days to test again would be agony, wait if you can honey - I'm sure Emma would say the same won't you . .. Emma . . .?
 for Bendy & Kate

A special af dance for Budgie and Wildcat ONLY


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

BENDY don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!                

All the time you don't test beanie is safe and sound right there with you. You are preg so you don't need to test. False results just add to heart ache and beanie wants you to enjoy this time with them.

Now you see I was only dashing past the computer but thought I'd just have a quick glance as it can be so hard to keep up if you are out all day and now you've got me posting!!!!
lol
Minow x


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Alisha 

Can anybody help me with a silly question that I have please 

At what point do the hiv, hep etc. tests have to be valid?  From the first day of a new treatment cycle or when ec/et taking place.

For example if results run out in Oct but starting treatment Sep would they be ok, or not cos ec/et would be Oct?

Do you know what I mean!!!!!!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am not sure I believe it will be from commencement of treatment call woking and they will tell you

Kate x


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mine were about to run out before we started IVF, so we had them all done then and there at Woking before we started treatment.  They seemed pretty relaxed about it all though, so they'd probably be happy to have them back before ET, but best to check.

Miche


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok, Cheers. 

I'll ask Woking when I phone to say Af has happened.  If AF ever does happen


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok i will wait until Sunday am to test. 

I wont test early as it will make Katie want to too.   

Tomorrow will be wednesday and that means it will suddnenly be thus and fri and sat night with friends will bring ......sunday!

Kt are you doing it sunday?  Will you update us ASAP?

Mr and dp arent talking after an agruement last night which is making time go even slower!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-dont test 10dpt   i tested 2 days early and got a Bfp so if you must test early wait till saturday  

Kate-Good luck thinking of you both 

Wildcat-Good to see you back  since i have reached 8 weeks it is starting to fly by now, just cant wait till i get to 12 weeks 

Alisha-Hi honey 

Miche-Welcome to the thread, your only a few days behind me honey, what day did you get your bfp 

Allipalli-Welcome to you too  

Hi to anyone i have forgotten at work and sooo busy budgie,nvh,gill,barney bear,beaker,jules and minow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma!  I knew it wouldnt be long till my big sis came in and told me not to test!  Im going to wait till saturday.  I will use one of my early tests i have...... but i promise to wait to Sat!

Glad you popped in to say hi we were missing you   

I cant wait to see a pick of that bump of yours in a  few weeks.,...well months but hey!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words, so glad I found this website and that fellow Nuffielders can share their stories.

Emma - I've been reading your messages with so much interest over the past few weeks, you've been through so much, good luck for your little one, fingers crossed all goes well now.  My bfp was on 27th July, bang on 14 days, I was too scared to do a test before then.  The last week of the 2ww was horrible but I was getting symptoms that I've never had before, like dizziness and was praying that was a good sign, also felt very funny after half a glass of Pimms and that's not like me at all!  How are you feeling now?  I read that Woking have signed you off, are you at Frimley now or elsewhere?

Miche


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Miche -  welcome. You must have been in at the same time as me 
My next scan isn't til a week on tuesday though as we are on holiday next week (only in the Uk but away from home!)

As for the  house - well......
Had the drying people back this morning - expect another 3-4 weeks to dry out. 
Then had the contents loss assessor round. Happy to pay for all the damaged items 
Then had the builders round to quote for putting the house back to the state it was in before the flood. They said that once the house is certified dry (in another 3-4 weeks!) it will then take another 4-5 weeks to get the work done, assuming there are no other surprises.
That means we should be able to move back in at the end of October 
Not sure I can cope with being in a hotel for another 2 months....... Its bad enough traveling for work. I want to slob on the sofa and eat pizza - can't do that in a 4* hotel


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Beaker, yes very close indeed.  We had ec on 10/7 and et on 13/7, Mr R is our consultant but Mr C did the et as Mr R was on holiday, I love them both!

Whereabouts do you live?  I live in Farnborough and heard about the nightmare floods in the Aldershot/Ash area as my mother-in-law was trying to get to Guildford at the time and got stuck on the A331 for 3 hours, nightmare.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Glad to hear they have put you in a nice hotel, as it will take so long will they rent somewhere for you for those three months rather than being in a hotel THey should do -- goood luck

Kate


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Miche - We were the same day for e/c e/t  Though I was a last minute addition - long story!!
I live (normally) in Ash Vale but am currently residing (sounds posh!) at the Frimley Hall Hotel. Its ok but you have to drive everywhere and I loathe paying £10 for a sandwich!
Plus I feel too ill to travel much at the moment (though having a good day today) 

I'm going to try to see if they will rent us a hotel room or apartment with a kitchenette as I'm struggling in the mornings.... (nuff said)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-i know been busy at work sorry honey  make sure you use wokings test as thats the one i did much more sensitive  im going to log on sat keeping everything crossed for you and kate  

Miche-your welcome to join us on the 1st trimester thread too honey  yeah im unfortunatly under the lovely nhs now sad as i love everyone at woking they have been great  i am under Epsom hospital, i had my op at Frimley though so Mr R knew what was going on, but it is a long way from home  i take it you will be under Frimley i think Beaker is too   have my 1st midwife appt on thurs, can you believe i have always been just under 8 stone i weighed myself sat i now weigh nearly 9 stone    bit worried im putting it on too soon 

Beaker-Make the most of the 4 star hotel, at least its not 2 star


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I will be under Frimley Park, but until I'm 24 weeks I'll be at St Georges in Tooting because of my history....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

St georges at good, i had x2 of my ectopics there also all my endo treated there too they were excellent bit dirty in there but there good  I was so battered and bruised even my mini was swollen and blue after my op at frimley think they must of threw me out the window a couple of times


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep - I've been to the fetal medicince unit too many times and left too many tears there.....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Beaker if you are at the Frimley Hall they should pay for you to have a 1 or 2 bed flat at least for you, as it will be longer than 2 weeks they have to provide you with cooking facilities -- give them a call
ktx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck Beaker with everything, not a great time for you to be away from home but time will soon fly by and you'll be back on your sofa taking it easy!

Emma - I'm a bit worried that I haven't heard anything about the midwife appointment yet.  Woking said that they had a letter ready to go to my doctors so I didn't need to do anything but it's all gone very quiet now.  Do you think they're waiting until after my next scan next week?  Not sure if I should call my doctor or not, I don't want them to forget about me!!!  They told me at Woking that I'll be under Mr R at Frimley because it's twins, so nice to hear I'll be in safe hands.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Miche - I would contact your GP. Fimley have told me they like to do your booking in appointment around 8-9 weeks (Mines on Thursday!)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mich - How lovely to be still under Mr R and on the NHS to BARGAIN

Anyone know the odds of having twins with only 1 embie put back?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

unless you have a history of identical twins in your family it very very unlikely


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Miche-I made an appt to see my gp and she wrote a letter off to Epsom hospital so maybe ring or go in  lucky old you having mr R im jealous  i love Mr R     

kate-Jayjay was pg with identical twins after having 1 put back, the 1st time  not sure if she has twins in the family, but as beaker says chances are slim


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just trying to justify what the card reader told me - I would be pregant with twins by the end of year, as if that is the case this time will be negative and we have to have anotehr go straight away and have two put back this time...........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Dont you dare look into the tarot reader   not all of them are correct on everything honey so please have faith   im keeping everything crossed for you and Bendy, this is quite normal on the 2nd week looking into things etc and thinking positive one minute and negative the next..but try not to think what she said as she may of just got the number wrong


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

My Hubbys Dad has twin brother and sisters!!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon everyone.

First of all - welcome and big Congratulations to Miche on your "Double" BFP.    

Wildcat and Budgie - Hoping that A/F turns up for you soon so you can get started with treatment.

Bendy and K/T - I know that the 2nd week drags, so keep   . Enjoy this special time knowing your embie is on board. I have everything crossed for you both.

 to everyone else. 

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Budgie - am so sorry that af hasn't shown yet - here's a little dance for you too!
        

Bendy - no testing early!    (BC is babycentre - shhhhhh!)   
Kate -    

Minow - how awful about your dh's cousin, glad he is on the mend now!

Hi Alisha & barney bear (sorry if i've missed anyone) 

Today is going really slow for me too!  

ps...i wrote this about 2 hours ago and just realised it didn't go.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Well there you go then wait and see  

Hi jules


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well there will be no point in testing at all as  Im afraid its all over early for me.  Af is here  

Feel cheated that it didnt even let me get to test day.  

Havent even told dp as i feel so bad in letting everyone down


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Forgive me but I haven't read all the message's since I have been at lunch...

I am thinking of going to see a physcic women - is that naughty  
Just seen kates post and has made me raise the question....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy   I'm soooo sorry to hear that babe, I know how you feel honey. Take the rest of the day to cry and get DH to come home early.

NVH, I did a few weeks ago - they said the same to me that my mum said (who is clairvoyant) everyone says I will have twins and it will be may babies - so if this is true, then it will work for me this time. (Or I will have to wait a year!)


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I so thought that this would work. 

F***ing crap.  Dont even know what to write i just cant believe it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh bendy, am so so so sorry hun !!    Its really early, are you sure its af


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

It red blood and i just know it is. it was all gonig so well until i jist got up and went to the loo


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bendy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

have you any af cramps?  what day are you on today?

Wildcat - sounds good for you, I guess you reckon its ok to see one then!  I saw this lady before and she told me that when I am 34/35  I will have a boy followed by a girl! But I am 35 now and 36 next July.  I know there is still time but am loosing hope.  Everything else she said has come true and really want to go again to see what she says about children.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-  have you called the clinic as some women bleed heavy all the way through..im praying its that honey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im on day 8 which i know is early. Do i still take the bum bullets or can i stop now.  I cant be asred to call the clinic they will just say it could be implantation or something.

No af cramps but i dont always get them ayway sometimes af just arrives.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Bendy: It's not over till it's over - I think I remember reading that it's possible to have bleeding and still get a +ve at the end of it - don't give up until the clinic tells you to do so - there's always a chance it's just a bit of a scare and you're still on track - we'll keep our fingers crossed for you - keep going !!

If it really hasn't worked, just keep in mind that you can try again, wildcat and I (and many others on here) have been through the same thingh and we know how much it hurts not to get the result you're looking for but keep on trying - it's never over!!

Our thoughts and hugs are with you and remember - keep on trying, nothing worth having is ever easy!

MrW, who's actually in an important business meeting and currently trying not to get emotional ...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

for bendy  - call the clinic, they will tell you when to stop the bum bullets etc.

NVH, then go! I am always skeptical about these things, but I keep them in my mind and the few times I have been they have been right. What amazed me the most was my mum went to see one in Hawaii (where she is now) and the lady there said that her daughter was going to get pregnant, and she said two for the price of one (which she didn't understand) but she didn't know that I'm having ivf. 

I do believe, but I guess you have to be sure you find someone who is genuine.  I don't go much on tarot cards though.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I just pray that it goes away...please please please go away.


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Really sorry to hear your news Bendy, it's definitely not spotting?  I know you're hurting now, let it all out and it will get better over the next few days.  It's not the end and Woking will look after you and change the drugs for your next attempt and you'll have a better chance.

Thanks Beaker and Emma for the advice, just phoned Woking and they told me that I should have rung my GP!  So I've now got an appointment to see her tomorrow morning, feel much better about that now.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Keep taking the bum bullets until testing day, it could be blood from e/c or something to do with your Ohss please honey i know its hard and it does seem very early to get a/f but try to keep   as some people on the other threads had heavy bleeding a girl called Moira (beaker and wildcat will know) she had full a/f and then didnt bother testing and the clinic still wanted to take her hcg levels and she got a BFP!! and she is still pg so keep taking those bullets OK


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - I agree with Emma, keep taking them until you are 100% sure that its af!  On the other site
I have read that people have bleeding and then go onto getting their bfp.  day 8 is very early, sounds like
implantation time if anything.  Is this your first attempt hun?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bendy

I know that there is nothing I can say that will make you feel any better so I will just send you the biggest cyber hug  . I really hope that it is not full A/F and it is not over for you.

Can you get your D/P to come home now so he can take care of you?

Jules xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im not going to tell him untill later as he wont be able to get out of work he's in a meeting today. This is my first time. I hope it is implantation bleeding but to me it just seems to much.  I just wasnt mentally prepared to see af yet, i thought that i would at least get to the weeknd. I'll cry when i phone the clinic so i think i will do it tomorrow when i have had time to pull myself together.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry - just read your profile that its your first attempt.  I am no way saying this is over for you and people who get their
bfp 1st time round are incredibly lucky.  The professionals  usually say that it takes between 1 & 3 goes to get the drugs right etc.
My 1st cycle was cancelled before EC and I was devastated cause I never expected that at all, but Mr Wildcat is right, you have to keep going and nothing ever comes easy.  Just don't give up hope and it will happen one day.  Anyway, we don't know for sure its over for you yet. 

Wildcat - hmmm very interesting!  May call the 'women' who comes highly reccommended when I get back from hols! am scared!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-It is important you keep taking the bullets ok  you cant give up yet


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I will still take them, i just read my notes and I'm to take them regardless until test day.

im clutching at straws now can implantation bleeding be heavy and red?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure hun, but think it varies from person to person.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendybird -          . Am in meeting so can't stop long but try to keep positive hun.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Bendy I've also read that you can bleed (red & fairly heavy) and still get a bfp, day 8 would be very early for af. Keeping my fingers crossed that it stops    
I still took my bum bullets up to test day and still tested on that day just in case


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Good girly, take them and see what happens, i think implantations can be anything from pink,brown and reddish, so try not to give up yet, keeping   those fingers and toes firmly crossed for you


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Bendy - Just wanted to join the queue for sending you cyber hugs   I am keeping everything crossed as I also think that CD8 seems too early for AF. Really hoping it's implantation. Stay strong.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You guys are just so good to me thank you.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Its cause we lurrrrrve you Bendy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Us ivfers are such a close network of people cause we know what each other is going through, and 
we all genuinely want each other to get a bfp!  It almost feels like you are living the cycle yourself.
We are all here to celebrate the bfp's and it knocks us all for six when there are bfn's  

Hang on in there Bendy, we are all routing for you girl!      

Just found this and thought it was quie appropriate for me and my pmt! ^beware^


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Bendy: don't know if it helps any but I just read on a site somewhere that implantation bleedings occurs 8 - 10 days after implantation - could be what you're getting now, if you're really, really concerned give Woking a call and speak to the staff - might put your mind at rest ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See Bendy   thanks Mr Wildcat, Bendy your embies may not have even implanted yet so its very strange that it would be a/f


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy hunny, I am sure it is just imp. bleeding so hang on in there girl and get taking those bumb bullets.

I know your mum has been with you every step of the way and as you cant get hold of dp can you not call your mum and have her come round to give you a big cuddle.

Remember keep positive as anything in this crazy world can happen only 133 official hours to go they are going down and we will both get there.....

Take Care Hunny

Kate x[br]: 22/08/06, 16:13Wildcat if the tarot reader said to your mum 2 for the price of 1 and you are about to start your second treatment be careful its not quads!!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Have not posted for a while, been backwards and forwards visiting my poorly grandmother.

Bendy..fingers well and truly crossed for you, i`m not experienced with all of this IVF stuff but I am sure day 8 is very early to get AF, keep strong and give the clinic a call to put your mind at rest.

Well I got good news today had my day 3 FSH results and they had to be below 12 for me to be able to have my IVF on nhs at Woking, well I was really nervous phoning the doctors as I was concerned that as I am 38 they would be to high, well it was 6.2 really pleased so have now been given the go ahead, so its waiting time now for my first consultation.

Hope you are all well and I am sure once treatment starts I will be calling on you all for some advise.

Hugs to all
Myra

By the way how do you add the history bit at the bottom of the posts?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Myra, glad to hear you have approval and fingers crossed for you.

to add your history go to profile and click on the relevant section to the left and add your bit

Good Luck Hunny

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Myra - glad that your fsh levels are sorted and you now have the go ahead, and on the NHS too!  

Bendy - hang on in there tonight and really hope that the old witch stays away and its implantation that you are experiencing.    

Kate -    

Good night ladies & Gent...lovely chatting, speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Thats really good news  any idea when your cons appt is 

Night ladies have a nice evening

Bendy-Hope your ok honey


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Night Guys Talk tomorrow

Ktx

Bendy Please stay positive and I will say a little prayer for you tonight and remember when the sky is grey and your feeling blue someday soon the sun will always shine through


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Bendy I know it mus be incredibly hard to keep going and try to stay positive but stick with it please. Keep going with those bombs and have lots of cuddles at home. We're all sending positive thoughts in your direction.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy my love I am so sorry. I really pray that this isn't af for you and I know it's hard but do hold onto that dream because it really will come true one day. We are all here for you as are the lovely nurses at the clinic. It really doesn't matter if you ring them in floods of tears, they will understand and although they may not be able to put your mind at rest they will be able to advice you.
Take care my lovely Bendy and if there is anything we can do for you just let us know. I can jump in my car at a minutes notice and get to you wherever you are if you need me, as I'm sure any of us can.   
lol
Minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Bendy

I'm so so sorry,  . i know it feels like its all over but it is possible that its implantation. i always get af 4 or 5 days before testing and called the clinic both times and they said to continue with cyclogest until test day because women do have full bleeds but still bfp. i know two ladies on here who i chat to who that has happened to. i am thinking of you hun i know how horrid it feels. i always feel cheated too that i dont even get to test day. i hope the bleeding stops soon.

thinking of you

Lucy [br]: 22/08/06, 18:17myra and miche welcome to the thread. miche congratulations on twins how exciting.

Myra we have male factor too. sorry i have already forgotton all your other details like you'll be starting tx. i have just skim read the last ten pages as i havent been on since yesterday  and this thread moves so fast. hopefully we will catch up soon it will be great to chat to someone with similar probs.

Lucy


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Hatster - Sorry to jump in but my PCT uses the Nuffield, it is Surrey Heath and Woking PCT. Hope that answers your question.

Thinking of you Bendy xx

Night all, see you tomorrow


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Bendy,

Just want you to know that I'm praying sooooo hard for you hang on in there don't know what else to say I   when I read your post.     

Thinking about you.....

JJ. xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Been one of those days so only got on once at work today and just spent ages catching up on posts.

Bendy - Thinking of you sweetie   

Hatster - what consultant have you been referred to at Queen Marys?? Are you actually on the waiting list for treatment already?

Myra - hope you don't have to wait too long for treatment to start.

Miche - congrats on twins - great news - did you have 2 embies put back?[br]: 22/08/06, 19:59  sorry miche - I did read your post honest - just it was about 10 pages back and my memory isn't what it was!! So you did have 2 embies back, me and DH also considering this and your result shows twice as nice miracles do happen!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendy Keep strong and     I pray its not the witch, I am thinking of you poppit, we are all here for you, loads of     

Fingers crossed for you matey

Gill xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatser-Hi honey, my friend is having nhs tx under queen marys she is happy with them, 
The reason i wanted woking is cause of there high success rates they are the 2nd best in the country  so yeah def see Mr R in sept, he is soooooooooo lovely 

Jayjay-Good to see you honey  hope you and bubs are ok cheesy is back around the 4th of sept from her honeymoon


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Hatster,

Yes I was referred to QM's for NHX tx. Initally I had a bit of a problem with one of the registrars (won't go into it here but I believe he has left now anyway). Finally met Ms Bevan and she was lovely. Nice "bedside manner" and great at explaining the whys and wherefores. The hospital being brand new is great but ended up not fitting NHS criteria so am now self funding at Woking (which is only 15 minutes from me anyway - I come under North Surrey PCT too)

I believe there is a Queen Marys thread and I'm sure you'll have no problems. I wish you lots of luck with your treatment and hope you don't have to wait too long to start. . [br]: 22/08/06, 21:29Emma,

You make me so jealous about Mr R. i am under Mr C and he is lovely too but Mr R is obviously your fave!!

How are you feeling now? Better I hope? Congrats on your 8 and a bit weeks!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Hatster and fingerscrossed


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Bendy how are you hunny? Has the bleeding stopped and have you called the clinic, I have been thinking of you all night and I hope everything is all ok sweetie

Ktx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Just wondering what everyone thinks about immune problems? As we are unexplained and can make embies I have been thinking that it might be a problem with implanting. Do they only test for this after you have had a certain number of failed IVFs or m/c s? If that is the case, what if we have run out of cash and then they suggest testing for immune probs?? Has anyone had these test done or spoken to Mr R or Mr C? Thanks girls! 

Bendy - Hope you are OK this morning.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning

   
Bendy hope you're ok today     

Hi Kate how are you feeling today?    

Hi Barney it was one of my questions that I didn't ask at my follow up!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

sorry Barney dont know the answer to that one,

Hi Alisha yes I am ok thanks hunny, this week can't go fast enough for me at the moment, I have twinges etc so hoping these are all good signs but really wish it was sunday night so I would be testing 1st thing in the morning...

Hopefully today will go a bit faster because I have darts again tonight so hopefully I will be on the home stretch real soon

Beaker have you spoken to the insurance company yet about providing you with more suitable mid term accomodation?

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning All 

Bendy - hope you're Ok sweetie? Have you spoken to the clinic?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone...

Bendy - how are you today hun?    

Barney - not sure about immune issues but on BC I think I heard that they start investigating after 3 failed attempts.

Alisha - af turned of for you didn't it?  I thnk its budgie that is still waiting! 

Kate -     how are you feeling?

Emma - things seem to be settling down for you which is cool 

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

NVH I am fine thanks hunny just board with clock watching now its going sooooo slowly

Bendy where are you hunny? I  really want to know if you are ok?

Ktx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies  

Just quick pop into say hi and wanted to see if any news from Bendy but I see none so far....thinking of you Bendy  

Got my plan and drugs yesterday so have all the dates now (although obviously as always subject to change as we go along). Gona be sniffing this time for drges....would much rather inject but there you go, worth a try I suppose...more money of course!

Anway, sitting here in very pongy gym clothes so must go and shower.
lol
minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - the second week is the worst isn't it!  Hang in there, you're doing great.

Hi Minow - when do you actually start then....how exciting.  Sniffing - yuk!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow you are so funny your last load of posts you have always been mentioning how smelly you are


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi guys.

Bleeding is heavy and is defiantly my period like i thought anyway. Don't see the point in phoning clinic as they will say to carry on with bullets and test on Monday anyway so I'm aware of what i need to do.

Will i be able to do my frosties on my next period??  DO i get a follow up appointment?

So gutted.  I cant cry anymore my nose and eyes are so sore.  I'm so worried that I'm going to have implantation problems and never get pregnant.  Everyone at the clinic was so sure i would get a bfp first time.  To say that I'm devastated would be an understatement.

Anyway I'm bored of moaning about it.  Cant change it, god knows i have prayed and wished on every star for it to have worked.

Ktx- you hang in there, I'm feeling very positive for you.  
Love from a very sad bendy.x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Bendy I'm so sorry  . 
When I rang the clinic they said the usual carry on with bullets and test on test date and ring them with the bl**dy results. When you ring then they will ask you if you want a follow up and book you in. You can ask for a cancellation like Wildcat did. You could always try and book follow up appointment today  as there maybe a wait


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy I am so sorry for you hunny, I am sure you can start getting ready for a FET on your next cycle so I will keep my fingers crossed for you, How many Frosties did you get?

I am really nervous as I have no Frosties so I am counting down the hours, part of me wants to know now so I will know one way or the other but on the otherhand I dont want to ever know

Sending your loads of love

Kate x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy my love i am so sorry.   i do still think it would be worth ringing the clinic but I do know how hard that is.

Kt, like you I had no frosties last time so here i am again going through the whole process! (although it will be ICSI this time so lets hope we get some frosties from that although lets hope even more we don't need them!)

I start sniffing on the 30th.

I don't smell anymore!!!! I just always pop on when i have done my workout...I don't normally go round stinking! 
lol
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I think that you will get a bfp this time..... thats why you got no frosties as you dont need them!  I wish i hadn't come on now, its better to get to test day, your able to hold onto the dreams of being a mummy for a little bit longer.

My mum had an important exam today so i haven't told her as she would be so upset for me.  I hope she doesn't mind me keeping it from her.  Have told dp and my sister, mum and dad will be tonight.  Friends can wait until I'm a bit....well until I'm not so sad which will be soon as i bounce back fast!

My dp is phoning clinic now for me.
Love to you all

Lily


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendy - so sorry hun  . Make sure you look after yourself


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minnow I had ICSI this time and my other halfs   need a tomtom as they dont know where they are going and stick together   so fingers crossed this works 1st time as really dissappointing to not have a back up  

Anyway shouldn't be negative must get back on that      train

Thank you Bendy for your kind words in your own time of sadness, we will all be mummys really soon I am sure of it, just remember all this heart ache now makes us all far stronger nicer people

Ktx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

KTx the clinic is open on monday- i didnt think they were but she said to call with my pregnancy test results as lots of ladies heavy bleed....blah blah blah.  Sometimes i wish they wouldnt say things like that as it leads to more dissapointment on test day when you had a little hope that it would be positive.  

They wouldnt book in folow up as she said there is no point as it could still be good news.

I just want monday tocome and go so i can get back to normal things like work and make new plans. 

No bump for me when cooking christmas dinner.

GOing to go back to bed.

Love 
Lily.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Go and get some nice rest and get your other half to pamper you loads, and hopefully the time will go a bit quicker.

Take Care hunny

Kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy- Listen to me little sis, the clinic wouldnt give you false hope there not like that and if they say they no of people to go on and get a bfp too you still have some hope there   i told you that a girl on the sunflowers thread got a bfp after a heavy bleed and she was in shock so please dont give up yet honey 

Kate-Good luck honey hoping you and bendy get your Bfps  

Minow-Good luck for starting soon think wildcat starts soon too you could be cycle buddies 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Bendy,

I just logged on quickly to see how you are.
I am so sorry to hear that the bleeding is heavier. I wish there was something I could do to change things for you, and give you the BFP that you dream of. I know that you will make a wonderful mother. So please hang in there and don't give up.

You and your DP look after each other.  

Jules xxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Em do you remeber the name of that person, i wold be interested in having a read.

thanks,
Lil's.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Moira she was under the june/july sunflowers thread on stimms will see if i can find it for you

[br]: 23/08/06, 12:38bendy here is a post

Oh my god, I am glad to see this site back up and running. I can't believe how much I missed it and how frustrating it was not to be able to log on.
Big hugs and love to all those who got a BFN, I am really sorry and hope you are all coping ok. 
Huge congrats to all those with a BFP. 
A couple of people asked about spotting and bleeding during the 2WW. I thought my period had started the night before I was due to test and ended up getting a BFP, so don't give up. I had a small amount of fresh blood when I wiped and then it was brown discharge. I thought it had stopped because I was still using the pessaries and got the biggest surprise of my life when the clinic called. Symptoms wise, my boobs have grown already, I have been very sleepy and I started feeling really queasy at the weekend. I've found if I nibble on a bisuit it helps to keep it at bay.
Huge love to you all.
Moira xx

She is now 9 weeks pg


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for doing that Em, your a star

Lily.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No Probs honey, i hope that has helped, why dont you try pm'ing her her name is moira23  she wont mind im sure


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good afternoon everyone....sorry been a bit scare today, have been trying to do a mock of
dh's web page.

Bendy - I really feel for you    I hope your eyes and nose aren't too sore!
Some info about frosties....you don't get a follow up appointment i'm afraid, especially after your first time and the soonest
you can start is day 21 of your next af, so you still may get one in hun.  I am doing my FET around October time.  

Its   on here today!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

The Wildcats are thinking of you Bendy - and hoping it's just an implantation bleed - MrWildcats nan had AF's up to 7 months into her pregnancy with his dad!!! Everyone is different and I try to look at it as it's not over until you've done those tests. I even ended up testing a couple of week's after my BFN this time as I kept getting weird symptoms. It wasn't to be, but you never know.

Still no AF for me - argh, why does the   never show when you need her?? 

NVh  - I got a follow up after my BFN, within a few weeks - so if Bendy asks for it she should get one.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

When we phoned clinic today, Rachel said I will get follow up but they wont book in intil test day comes up with a negative result

NHV- Im not understanding the part...........so you may still get one in hun?

You guys are soo soo lovely, i have been really touched by you kindness and support you have given me.

Thanks



NVH said:


> Good afternoon everyone....sorry been a bit scare today, have been trying to do a mock of
> dh's web page.
> 
> Bendy - I really feel for you  I hope your eyes and nose aren't too sore!
> ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-You remember Moira on the sunflowers thread dont you, she had a/f before bfp


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Em you make me laugh, how cute are you!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi Bendy  why do i make you laugh


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Because as soon as Wildcat showed up you asked her......thats so sweet of you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh bendy i just want to try and help you honey, as you are my little sister


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I remember Moira Emma - you are not totally


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See Bendy i told you didnt i


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

So sorry Bendy but try not to give up, like all the other girls have said the hospital wouldn't say all those things if they haven't seen this before.  Everyone is different and will have different symptoms.  Fingers crossed for you hon.

Fingerscrossed - yes 2 embies put in, definitely worth the risk if you're ok about having more than one.  We took the chance as we're so desperate to have a baby, as is everyone on here and for both of them to take is amazing.

Thanks for the advice yesterday girls, went to my GP this morning and have got an appointment with the midwife on 11th Sept.  Silly me for thinking that Woking do everything for you!!!!

Hi to everyone else.

Miche
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Miche-Good news on the appt   i have my 1st one tomorrow and just recieved my date for my 12 week nuchal scan its the 14th sept i will be 11+5    i worry before every scan though so poohing my pants a bit too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oooh how exciting everything sounds for you Emma and Mich I am soooo jelous I want to join you.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-You have got to think that you will be joining us very soon


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one Emma.  I know what you mean about worrying before every scan, you've been through so much too but your little one sounds like a right fighter so must be very strong.

Kate - I thought it would never happen to us after 5 years of trying but you can't give up, it will happen to you, try and be positive, I know it's so hard but hopefully success stories will help and spur you on to good times ahead.  It was so hard when everyone around me seemed to be having children.  Going to family parties ended up being so horrible with so many babies around.  I found myself being so jealous of people that I'm very close to and I hated myself for that.  I feel like I haven't enjoyed their early time in life because I wanted to have a baby so much myself.  I tried to be as happy as I could when I was around them but it was so hard because all you think about is yourself.  You then think it's never going to happen to you but now look at me, expecting twins!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Miche-Ahhh thats lovely having a happy ending and with twins


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Good afternoon everyone who is still about!

Just back from my visiting my friend who has an 8 month old. I had a lovely time and have even offered to babysit!!

*Bendy * - I am sorry to hear that you think it is AF, don't give up just yet. 

Does everyone get a follow up app after their BFP? We had our result on Aug 9 and when we called the clinic they said that they show Mr R our notes and then see if there is anything that needs changing for the next attempt. Came back with upping the stimms slightly as he had mentioned before as I only got 6 eggs. We are hoping to start ASAP (ie end Sept) but didn't think we would need another app before then as we think it was just bad luck that the embies didn't stick (and hopefully not immune probs). How much is a follow up? Have you all gone for one following a BFN with no frosties?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Wildcat went for a follow up she got a cancellation so she was really lucky, the other girls maybe able to help you. good luck for your next go


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Wildcat - i think when you have frosties to fall back on they like you to use them before you get the follow up. I know another
girl at nuffield doing a FET and she was told the same. I think they kinda see it as part of the same cycle or something like that - not really sure  

Bendy - I meant that if you wanted to, you could start your frozen cycle on day 21 of your next cycle, so you will get another
go in before xmas.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - yeah I remember Moira23, she was really shocked (can't blame her really - I would have pooed!!) but happy too of course 

There was an appointment going yesterday with Mr R - I had a very weird phonecall yesterday morning from woking where they called to say I had an appoinment at 5pm - well not according to me!!!  I know I had booked in a monday morning one that I cancelled due to no AF, but this was with Mr R - They must have gotten their dates mixed up as I had my follow up a few weeks ago. So I told them to give my time to another lady who really needed it as I was just waiting for AF and I didn't need to see Mr R (unless he wanted to see me!)

I don't have any frosties so my case may be different.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im bloody having a follow up.....paid all that money and didnt even see Mr Riddle once so they have it coming if they say no!

I intend to start fet on my next af!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Hope there not going to charge you 

Bendy-Good on you girl but heres hoping you wont need to


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy glad to hear you are looking forward and not back, but hunny dont forget you might still get that shock on Monday


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

If only!

Love to you all, I'm going to cook dinner for dp, hes had a hard day at work.......he did really well going back today!  

Will be on tomorrow.  Hopefull I will be less teary and more smiley

Love a hugs,

Lily.xxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Damn right Bendy!! The follow up is free anyway as they told me it was part of the treatment!!  Demand it!  I would also recommend doing it again asap, you sound like me, can't wait to get on and get it done - the sooner you do it - the sooner you can be a mummy. 

Emma - no way!!! they must have made the mistake as I didn't have it in my diary - and as I assured them if I had an appoinment it WOULD be in my diary as I live and breath by it!!!!  I reckon they cocked up and put me in by mistake!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Bendy-   give d/p a kiss from me   get on the sofa and have lots of cuddles tonight 

Wildcat-Its mad when all these appts are like gold dust isnt it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra, not that i know of there is Mr Riddle   and Mr Curtis


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck telling your mum tonight, I know she will give you loads of support as she seemed really nice, but don't forget it is not 100%  over and in this IF world we always have to deal with low odds so plllllleeeeeeaaaasssseeee do not give up

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - i felt like you about a follow up and I really hope you get one! You almost feel cheated.  I think you should have a follow up regardless, as you say you pay enough money for it all!  Have a good night sweetie and as Kate says...there may be still hope!


----------



## pawa (Mar 21, 2006)

A reply to Myra

Mr Wright is at the Woking Nuffield - he is a gynaecologist not in the ACS. I saw him for a while (he prescribed metformin for me - PCO - and arranged for various gynae tests) before he finally referred me for fertility treatment upstairs!! 

Pawa


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good night everyone....

It looks like winter outside!  

I'm off to a lovely Italian meal tonight for a friends birthday, must avoid those carbs before my holiday.  Something tells me its gonna be
a messy night!  

Have a good one xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Enjoy yourself NVH, you lucky girl italian meal and a glass of wine mmmmmmmmmmm

I am out playing darts tonight in a dodgy community center on soda water


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Have a lovely meal tonight NVH. It's baked potatoes for us tonight as I can't be bothered cooking. If I feel like this now I wonder how I am going to feel when I'm back at work and doing tx Poor DH will be fading away!  

Night everyone!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

Bendy - You and your D/P look after each other. As Emma says lots of cuddles!
NVH - Enjoy your meal
KT - Enjoy your Darts

A few of you were talking today about funding, so I am happy to tell you my good news now. I live in Woking, and heard that after 2 years on the waiting list my funding has come through. I am over the moon. Caroline from the Nuffield called yesterday as they had received my letter from Woking PCT and said that all I need to do is phone them on my next AF then I can go in and get my treatment plan. I will be doing another fresh cycle since the NHS is paying! I am lucky that I am already a patient under Mr C so I don't have to wait for an appointment, I can just get straight back on the roller coaster!

About the follow up appointment - I wasn't offered one but I didn't push it. For me, I don't think anything went wrong with the treatment - just the odds of success. I had plenty of follies, 16 eggs , a good thick lining and 9 cell grade 1 embies. I kind of put my BFN down to bad luck.  This makes it so frustrating. There is nothing wrong with me or my DH, we had such good embies it is hard not to have anything to blame the BFN on. When I go in for for treatment plan I will ask if we will do anything differently but everything was so good when we got to EC I think it will be exactly the same protocol, and fingers crossed I respond just as well this time.

I know it is a postcode lottery with funding, and I truly believe that everyone should be able to have a treatment on the NHS. My advice is to apply and you never know... it may come through one day.

love to you all

Jules


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I want to be able to cook - stuck with room service. 

Hope everyone has a good night 

Beaker


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh Beaker,

It must be so hard being stuck in a hotel room with nowhere to cook.
Are you having to pay the room service food bills or is this covered by your insurance?

Myra - Thanks. I hope you get your call soon and your appointment comes through really quickly. 

Jules xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just popping in although you all seem to be heading off for the evening now so byeeeeee!

Just to say that when we got our last bfn  I seem to remember they asked if we wanted to see Mr C but we decided not to. He looked at our notes and the nurses told us what his plans were for our next go. There seemed no point in seeing him just for him to tell us what the nurses could anyway. The nurses are great and i trust them completely to know what's what. They also seemed quite surprised that we wanted to take a bit of time off but were fine with it and said to just ring when af started the month we wanted to start. We had already said when we thought we would want to go again so they had put a note onto our notes to that effect.

I do feel we are really lucky to be going there as they all seem so helpful....now if they could just get us a bfp that would be great!

Gosh, thinking about dinner already?! DH won't be home for ages (in fact no idea when as he normally works from home but had to go in for a meeting today  ) Might be time for a cupa tea though  

Have a good evening all....room service and all!  

lol
minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Thats really good news so pleased for you 

Nvh-Ohhhh you lucky thing have a nice night 

Myra-Well at least this Mr Wright isnt in acu 

Beaker-Make the most of it honey i hate cooking  fancy doing sausage mash and beans


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Right - I am off home now so goodnight everyone.

Emma - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night jules 

Night ladies have a lovely evening  

Emmaxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

mmmmm italian  have a lovley meal nvh

Jules great news about funding you and myra are lucky lucky girls - my PCT won't fund if unexplained is less than 3 years and if the woman is over 36, I turned 37 this year 

Emma good luck with the midwife appointment . .. are you having another scan?

Beaker sorry but room service sounds wonderful!

Off to see United 93 in a bit - have a lovely eveining everyone [br]: 23/08/06, 17:46Kate good luck with the darts


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bendybird,
I am so sorry to read your news.   
I know exactly how you are feeling. I got a BFN last week and I was so convinced it had worked. AF came out of the blue in the night had no symptoms. I was so upset,   
Do you have any frosties?
try and keep positive , it will worK
love and big hugs 
AliPali xxxxx[br]: 23/08/06, 18:24Girls....its taken me nearly hour to catch up with all your news....do you ladies get any work done  
Do you just post here on the Nuffield thread?
NVH- hope you had a nice meal out and had a G&T or 2. Which day to you go off to Thailand 
Mich-  on the twins...how exciting 

After I got my BFN last week , i spoke to Rachel and she said I could see a nurse or have an appointment with Mr R. We booked an appointment for next Wed with Mr R, will we have to pay for that?

Hope all you other ladies are well. I think I need to make a list of your names......
Love and big  to you all
AliPali xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alipali-Good luck for the cons appt lucky you seeing Mr R say hello to him for me   

Alisha-Hope your ok honey you havent been around today  hoping i dont have a scan as i get so scared before  just booking in taking history taking blood the usual


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendy My Love "It aint over till the fat lady sings and Im NOT SINGING YET!!!"

Hope you got on ok with Mum tonight!! Ive been thinking about you today and desperate to get on line to see how you are!

Hi [br]: 23/08/06, 20:42What happened there?? I was mid sentance and it just went, I was going to say......

Hi to all you other lovely ladies and lads!!

All my love 
Gill


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All!!
AliPali - sorry to hear of your BFN   Good that you have follow up so soon though.   . Just trawled through my paperwork and it says the IVF fee includes a follow up consultation with scan if required. And so it should!!!

Alisha - how was the film? It has great reviews - meant to be very emotional.

NVH - mmmm Italian - hope it was yummy!

Jules - congrats on funding. When are you due AF? We might even end up cycle buddies. 

Beaker - poor you, Frimley Hall isn't bad - but you cant quite relax how you would at home can you? Hope they will find you more suitable temporary accommodation soon. 

Bendy - hope your mum and dp have been looking after you.

Emma -   with your appointment tomorrow.

Hi all you other girls and Mr W.....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Was great to talk to my mum and im feeling calmer about the whole situation.  When i say calmer i mean not so anxious and more at ease.  Feel better for crying all night and day today and i think that it has done me good.  im obviously still gutted and as soon as someone mentions how am i, i get upset but as each day passes i will get stronger. 

Glad to hear that the follow up appiontment is included in the price.  Im looking forward to mine as i have lots of questions and i'll feel back on track.

Me and dp are going to drive to a lovely place where we can look at the stars....cant remember  where it is i will ask him.......... hes doing his hair!

Chat to you tomo.

Not long know Kate, you have done so wel in getting here........i have a really good feeling that this is going to be a very happy birthday for you!

Love Lily.xxxx

Im using my name alot today!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Awwww Bendy what a lovely dp you have   



Doh! the film was sold out


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

blimey 

you girls can talk. i am really not able to keep up with this thread and work aswell. am gonna tell dh i need to give up work as i cant keep up with you all,   espeacially as i wan tto get to know all the new people  . 

bendy   glad you are feeling a bit better. i insisted on  a follow up appt with mr c as i needed answers. i wish i was a bit more stable and could think it was just down to luck and not our time but i spend my whole time in a state of panic about everything that could be wrong and that i will never be able to have children. so unfortunately for mr c he wasnt getting away without seeing me and my neurtoic questions. i done know if you got answers about when you can do your frozen but basically its 2 af's then you can start again. 

kt, how are you hun. sorry i may have missed some of your posts. are you ok? have you stopped counting hours and minutes?  

beaker how's the sickness? im  hoping it has eased off a bit it must be so horrid being stuck in a hotel when you feel like poo.

hi to everyone else, i really am a bit lost now where everyone is at we need a new list. 

Lucy


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls. 
Luc- your right a list would be a great idea, I have no idea where people are at.   
Bendy - glad things went ok with your mum, hope you get an appointment soon

FingersCrossed - thanks for the info  
KTx- god you must be getting nervous, have everything crossed for you 
Have a good day and will catch up with all the news later.
I may have to give up with BC, FF seems alot more fun  
Love AliPali xxxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls

Getting really nervous now as only 92 hours to go, but I am getting a slight trace of pink when I wipe (sorry   ) so hopefully that is implantation, I know loads of people have asked this before but how can I work out when implantation should be I had transfer on Monday 14th.

Darts was good last we trashed the otherteam and won 13 - 0 so couldnt of asked for a better result there really.

Bendy glad you feel a bit better today, how were the stars was the sky clear enough to see them?

How is everyone else today?

Ktx x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Good morning everyone!

*Ktx* - Not long to go now! You must be feeling really excited, probably nervous too. I think pink spotting is fine, a good sign!

*Bendy* - What a lovely thing, going to look at the stars. Hope it wasn't too cloudy last night. Glad you are feeling a bit better.

*Ali * - Good to see you on here again. I have been posting much more on here than BC. Think you are right, it is more fun here!!!    Have you got some questions for Mr R at your follow up? I don't think we are going to have one as I think they were happy with everything just need a bit more Menopur to up the follies and the eggs I think.

Hope everyone else is OK. I am off to Guildford later for a bit of retail therapy and then going for a meal and a few drinks with a friend. Probably going to get rained on walking to the station  Never mind, bad hair day here we come!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Just wrote my post but is it here! nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!   Sums up just how
i feel this morning!  too much   last night and feeling really rough! Luckiily I am leaving at 
12 today.  Better get myself together for my implications meeting at 4pm for my FET!

Bendy - what a lovely thing for you and dh to do.

Ali - know what you mean about bc, i pop over every now and again and do the odd post.  Wasn't it
terrible about that couple who couldn't do the   sample and all her eggs perished!  Thats
so sad, i can't get it out of my head.

Barney - have a good day in Guilford!  

Kate - only 92 hours! Implantation is roughly between day 6 - 10 approx give or take a day or so either side so 
it could well be the beannie make itself at home.       Well done on the darts!  

Oh i feel ill!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

NVH a hang over what is one of the those I haven't had a drink in soooooo long


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I haven't had a hang over in I don't know how many months!  I used to be able
to put away quite a bit and feel ok...with all this treatment and having to be good, its
turned me into a light weight!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

see if you an get someone to go and get you a sausage and egg mcmuffin (yummmmmm) and you will feel as right as rain, for your meeting with Mr R.....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Ktx - the pink is good babes, I'm so very excited for you.   Keep up updated won't you  and i hope it is implantation!  Are you doing anything nice for your birthday?

NVH- Looking forward to hearing about your FET implications, i didn't realise you have to have another implications for fet, i hope the wait isn't 6 months like it was when i booked in for IVF.  Yes, i will start after my next af so hopefully in about 5 weeks.

Barney bear- Retail therapy sounds good to me. Make sure you buy some fabulously expensive things for yourself and be frivolous!

Luc- I have read in my papers i have kept that a follow up appointment is included.  So I will book it Monday. I too worry about everything and get so worked up i will burst into tears.  I just need to be reassured about things as i worry that I worry be childless for ever.

Hi to everone else, how are you all today?

Well, af is slowly going now so I'm pleased about that.  At least i didn't have any pain as well so thats good.  Cant wait to book my appointment on Monday....

Well we managed to see a few stars, I love stars..they are so dreamy and lovely.  

Got to go to out today and get a baby pressy for my friend, she had her first bubs yesterday.  She is so understanding and told me not to worry if i cant make it round or if i come and cry.  I'm going to be very strong and pop in with the pressy tomorrow.  I Can do this!!!!

Post just came and we got the invoice for my embies    More money  

Love to you all.

Lily.x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*NVH * - I know what you mean about the girl on BC. Her DH must have been mortified. I told DH about it and he felt really sorry for the guy as he said he must feel sooooooooo bad that he has really let her down. I guess it must be a lot for some guys. Hope they can use a frozen sample for next time or something. Hope you're not feeling too rough for long. Remember to drink plenty of water!! I hope you weren't mixing your drinks??! Or was it volume that was the problem [br]: 24/08/06, 10:12Bendy - Glad you got to look at some stars last night. I went to see my friend with a baby yesterday and it was really OK, it's not other peoples babies I want, just my own! Don't feel bad about not going yet if you don't feel strong enough. You friend sounds lovely, very understanding.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - sausage and egg muffin! now that sounds fab!  but unfortunately on the 4th floor
in the office and no Mac D in sight!!  

bendy - once you are having treatment you don't really have to wait long for appointments.  These
appointments are with the nurses, cause we all know hoe elusive mr c and mr r can be!  

Barney - hmmmm maybe i did mix a bit!   champagne to start, G&T in pub and then red wine
in the restuarant!  I never learn!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Never mix your drinks!

That the first drinking rule my sister taught me on your first night out together ..... i was allowed out to clubs with her at 15 as she was meant to look after me  
Pleased there isnt a long wait!
B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hi guys 

thought i would let you know bubs has died   feel like my world has ended


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Girlies  Hope you are all ok.  Haven't had the chance to check up on you for a day but seems like ages.

Sorry to hear your news Bendy but like the others said theres still some hope.  Must be so nice to have a lovely mummy to talk to and nice friends.  You have so much support on here too. 

Well my af has finally come.  Not as long a wait as last time.  So here we go again.............................PLEASE 

Oh my god Emma - I just read as about to post, I don't know what to say.  I have never met you but feel very sick and want to cry.  Soooooooooooooo much love and hugs to you.


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - just read your message, I can't believe it.  I'm so so sorry.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma, I am so sorry sweetheart, what a rollercoaster you have been through I hope your DP is there to give you loads of loving and support, get plenty of rest and take some time to recover.

Take Care

Kate x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

What?
Em what do you mean babes?

Baby Im so so sorry, you and your dp are going throught such hell at the moment.  Love and hugs to you both


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I think that we are all thinking the same thing.  Theres no words to describe to Emma how sad we are for you.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma, I am so sorry, can't even begin to understand how you must be feeling. It is so sad. x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ohh no 
Emma   I am soo so sorry


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG I can't believe what I've just read....   Emma you poor darling, and dh too! Gosh after
everything you've been through and now this!  Its so so so sad for you guys!  
Oh hun, really don't know what to say except that I am so sorry.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - I'm so so sorry hun  I'm sat here in the office with tears rolling down my face. I want to kick scream and punch something for you but I don't know what. After everything you've already been through I can't believe mother nature can be so cruel. 

Big big  and  hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks again 

Booked cons appt for the 13th sept to see when can start again wish i had a bfn before would of been much easier


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You sound so strong Emma, already booked in for the next appointment, I hope they can work out what happened and make sure it doesnt happen again, I am glad you are looking forward already though, If I remember right you had an amazing number of Frosties didn't you? Hopefully this means you can move forward even quicker, I am keeping everything crossed for you  and sending you loads of


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Kate  make sure you get a bfp wont you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just for you Hunny I promise


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I agree with kate, you sound incredibly strong.  I presume it was a scan you had today?
Have you called the nuffield yet?  bet they will all be devasted for you just like we are.
I'm just numb! How is your dh?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

The 13th will be here before you know it.  Its great that you sound strong but do remember you need time to be sad.....

How many frosties did you get.  Your little snowbabies will be frostily wiggling with excitement that they'll be thawed soon! At least you know you have good implantation.

Ktx we certainly need some good news....no pressure of anything...... 

Love B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah got cons appt to start 13th sept d/f cant get away from work


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh are you on your own? [br]: 24/08/06, 11:38Or do you mean for the appointment?


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

I can only repeat what the others have said Emma.  At least you have the frosties and hopefully Nuffield can make sure you keep them safe next time, there must be something they can do.  Keeping everything crossed for you hon. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-My friends are coming round to see me as d/f cant get away from work only person in managment and he has to take meetings all day  got 8 snowbabies waiting but i just hope it doesnt happen again this has been baby number 5 now that i have lost   its just soooo hard not sure if i will ever get there now, i was 9 weeks tomorrow and thought maybe this time i will be ok


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Em, 
Glad your friends are coming over

you will get there and as time passes you will think positive again.  Bad times like this make us stronger and nicer people, like kt said...and thats so true.  

Im rubbish at saying lovely things but i just know that you will make THE best and it will happen.

Love as alays,

B.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma honey I'm soo sad for your loss, I know how hard this must be for you and DP as It is harder to lose a pregnancy than to get a bfn. YOur little snowbabies will be waiting for you so just concentrate now on making a nice snug place for them to come home to.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks wildcat


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh emma I can't believe what I'm reading  
I'm so so so sorry for you, what a cruel world  
Lots and lots of   and   to you and DH

Helena xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

My AF just arrived with a vengence, so I'm booked into the clinic for a scan tomorrow, I've also just been told that my drugs package will be about £750 this time eeeek. 

Emma still thinking of you honey, you will be in my thoughts all day today. I wish we had the power to make all the bad things go away.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow thats an expensive lot of drugs!

Glad af is here!

B.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Glad AF has arrived Wildcat and you can start again, how many menopurs will you be on this time? How many were you on last time?

Emotions and expense that we all have to put ourselves through never seems to stop does it....

Let 2007 bring us all the much deserved rewards we all deserve......

Ktx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Wildcat that's great do you start tx tomorrow? Wow that's going to be a supa dupa fast rollercoaster for you     

Kate keep up the     we're all routing for you 

Emma and Bendy  

Hello to all you other wokies


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

The menopur package is about 450 but i'm also on cetrotide which replaces buserelin, its £30 a go and they said i'd need 8-10 shots! so it looks like double injections too. such joy.  I really hope it works this time    

KTx and Bendy how are you today?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

If it works wildcat it is all worth it the end..........


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Emily,

Silly Me I should have posted on this link, but it just totally didn't occur to me!! Duh!!!! 

Thanks.


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me dropping in on your board like this!   I was just wondering if anybody could tell me a little bit about the Woking Nuffield. I am currently a patient at BMI Chiltern, due to undertake IVF for blocked tubes  . 

So far we are really pleased with the service we have received at BMI, but the success rates and popularity of Woking keep playing on our minds. So before we make our decision I would really appreciate some advice on Woking from you lovely ladies. 

Thanks Everso


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

emms woking are very good, helpful polite and really friendly the one down side with them the waiting time to get to be seen in the first place I believe its about 9 months.

Good luck with your treatment

Kind Regards

Kate


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Woking are really good Emms, the girls there really put you at ease as they are all so friendly.  Mr Riddle and Mr Curtis certainly know their stuff and are both very gentle!  I have no complaints about them at all, would certainly recommend going there.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Emms - I second what KTx has said. We are so glad that Woking is so close to us and has such good success rates. Everyone there is lovely, you are never kept waiting long and it always seems very organised. We waited 6 months for our forst app and then things moved along very quickly.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma,

   I've pm'd you.

Lots of Love. xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma- I am so sorry to read your post   I know how you are feeling, I got a BFP on my first go and had to go through two weeks of waiting before they said they couldn't detect heartbeats. You are lucky though as you have a nice lot of frosties  waiting for you. Sending you and DH lots of love and hugs.
NVH- sounds like you had a good night hic hic hic
Wildcat - not long until you are back on that rollercoaster, I had to pay £850 for my package and then another £260 for more menopur.....so expensive....wish you all the best
Kate - can't wait to see your ....how many hours left
 to all you other girls
Chat to you girls later
Is anyone going to do a list.........
Love Ali xxxxxx 
P.s Emms- Woking is great


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi JJ nice to hear from you, glad to see you are still there even if not posting every day

Take Care Hunny

Ktx

Ps Alipali 89 and counting   

Beaker was great at the list but what with her flood I dont think she gets much time on here at the moment will try and find it and see if we can update it in her absence - dont want to take it away from her though as she is spot on with it!!!!


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Ktx,


I pop on every now and then I will def be looking on to find out your news everything crossed for you.   

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Love JJ. xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I dont want to do the list, its too confusing for me!

Lovely to see you Jay, just a shame its because of the sad news we've had today.  This thread needs some happy news now.

Cheesy will be sad to come back  
I just had a lovely bath!  First bath in months -of course i have had showers!

Tummy is really aching since i got out  

Spoke to some girls from work today, they are looking forward to me coming back again and taking charge, i think they have had a hear 3 weeks........mines been harder so there  

Anyways its nice to be needed!

Love always


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - So sad to hear your news    Can't add much more to the other girls posts. Just know that our thoughts are with you and dh. Glad you have good friends that can be with you until Dh can get home. Take Care   

Wildcat -   with the new cycle.

Bendy - glad mum and dh are helping you through. 

Ktx -


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Bendy,

Mmmmmm a nice hot bath makes you feel just that little bit better eh!!!

Hope you soon start to feel a whole lot better, was gutted to read your post.   then when I looked on today and read Emma's OMG life is so sh*t.

Yeah Cheesy will be soooooo sad for you both.

Love.

JJ. xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I second that....... life is so sh*t


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Beaker the reins are ready when you want to take over . .. 
everyone keeps talking about a list is it ok if i copy and paste the last one. . .with a few updates

*Waiting to start treatment*
AliPali Oct 
Fingersarecrossed 
BarneyBear 29 Sept 
HopeSpringEternal 
Luc 
Jules77 
NVH (FET)
Nibbles 
Budgie 
Myra 
Minow D/R 30th Aug 
Sarah38 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept (approx) 

*D/Ring*
Wildcat & MrWildcat  
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET) 

*Stimming*

*E/C - 2ww*
BendyBird test 28 Aug   
KTx test 28 Aug   

*Beans on Board*
Cecilia - EDD?  
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07  
Emma79 -  
Beaker - EDD 6/4/07  
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07  
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07  TWINS


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I was just updating my list  
You are now the official list keeper Alisha!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beaker how you doing?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Dear Emma

I have just read your news, I am so sorry, what more can I say.
Thoughts are with you both, take care.

Love & Hugs
Myra


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ooooooooohhhhhh sorry beaker i'll go and hide


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Okish. Very pukey still and stuck in a hotel for another month.
Still off on holiday to visit family for a week tonight so looking forward to some R&R  and TLC 

Wish I could just fastforward to the point where we are all able to meet up with our babys for a picnic. I'm fed up of reading of people I know and care about being dealt crap hands by fate.
(sorry having a bit of a glumey day today)

Still had my booking in apointment with the midwife this morning and am just about to ring the fetal medicine unit to arange my high res 12 week scan (fingerscrossed we need it!) and beyond. Starting to get a bit nervous about what the future holds now that the excitement of our BFP is fading and reality is dawning......

Anyway I'm whittering - how is everyone else doing?

Alisha - don't hide its a great honor!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

*Beaker * I'm going to resign as the 'temp -list updater' as I'm on my hols at the moment and once back to work won;t have time - also it looks much better when the list operator has a BFP, it makes it so much more  for the other wokies. xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma

I am so sorry to read your post. I just can't believe it. After everything you have been through it is just so unfair. You are in my thoughts, and sending you and your D/P  

Jules xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Alisha said:


> *Beaker * I'm going to resign as the 'temp -list updater' as I'm on my hols at the moment and once back to work won;t have time - also it looks much better when the list operator has a BFP, it makes it so much more  for the other wokies. xx


Damn - thought I'd got rid of it! 
I'm in the same boat time-wise.... Anyone else want to take up the reins and run the list?[br]: 24/08/06, 14:40Don't all rush at once


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi guys, 

yet again ive been away for the morning and pages to read. i have skim read so please forgive me if i have missed anything and i repeat somehting someone else said. 

Emma, hunny im just so so sorry. i really couldnt believe it when i read your post. did you find out at a scan. i cant belive its happened to you again. really cant imagine what you are going thru.   . i dont want to make you feel worse than you do already but i was wondering if anybody had mentioned you having immune tests. i know immune issues can be responsbile for pg losses and they are treatable. it may be too soon to think about but i thought if you are going to have your frosties soon it may help to know before then. im thinking of you hun i wish i could say something more. 

bendy, your af is v short is that normal for you? after tx mine was really heavy. was just wondering if it could be a sign its not all over. 

kt        

has anyone had gestone injections?

Lucy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Girls, I was going to come on and do personals having trawled through all the posts but it's all gone out of my mind having read Ems news so appologies to you all and lol to you all

Em, I don't know what to say...well there is nothing I can say. Just sending you the biggest   I can (and to you dh at work too). I'm in   now. Why is life so B****y unfair?

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Ladies  

Still just struggling really half of me thinking are they sure there wasnt a heart beat as they werent in there long , before it took a while to find the heartbeat but think im clutching at straws, d/f's mum was in tears when i told her   will maybe go for the d and c as want an a/f now so i can get started again very soon

Wildcat-Well done on you getting your a/f wow a lot of money for the drugs   im sure this will be your time  

Jay-Thanks honey i have pm'd you back

Bendy-How are you today??


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Will you have to wait three af's Em?  A d and c will most certainly bring af sooner...you poor thing!

 to you.

Im ok got killer pains today!  Was thinking i'd gotten away with it! No such luck. Apart from that,im ok, its surprising how fast your heart learns to heal its self.  Still have tears but not as many as the last few days 

Kisses,
B.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma it must be so hard to come to terms with.  

Beaker - Just had a quick look at the photos.....so that's what you look like!   Well done for entering. I'd be far too scared to put myself in for something like that...even if I do have a funny face!  

Planning dinner coz I'm hungry....really want to wait till 7 or 7.30 pm but not sure I'll make it that long.
Had to go shopping today as I tried my concert trousers on last night as I have a concert that I need to wear them for on Saturday and found that having lost all this weight my old ones are HUGE on me. Very excited to be wearing size 10 trousers now...I was a 14 going on 16. Also bought some ankle weights....boy do you feel them when walking up and down stairs...very good for me I'm sure!  

Anyway, think that's probably me done for the day. So I hope you all have good evenings and *see* you tomorrow
lol
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Minow thats great on the weight loss

Ankles weights -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-after i bleed with this little one i then have to have another a/f or 2 cant wait to see mr r on the 13th sept as will try and get it sooner we maybe cycle buddies  glad your bearing up sweety was thinking of you all day yesterday


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,66041.0.html


----------

